# Application for TEAM ERAISPY!!!!!!



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Hello,

As some of you know i'm out from TEAM EASY just becuase they doens't like my frog sign. So I've decided to move on and have my own TEAM, and everyone is welcome.

The purpose for or about TEAm ErAiSpY is:

1. Helping out this site in any matter such as going each and every forum and help (or atleast try) out newbie.
2. Having fun post a nice conversation, give each TEAM, members, MOD, etc...all respect.

I know this may sound or look stupid, but atleast to show other team and members with some helpful stuff in this site from now on.

The application is if you can follow #1 and #2 above...you are in....

How do I get the name *ErAiSpY* very simple...got it from EASY and RIP...
E
*r*
A
*i*
S
*p*
Y

Everyone is welcome...










:welcome:

I want to WELCOME.........to the TEAM

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
- bigbipo
- FreakyAcidTripper
- Butterflyboi
- ripped2shreds
- pirairtool
- BlackSunshine
- shocker45
- redbellyjx ©
- fish lover
- piranhamilk
- inspectahdeck34
- bigman8258
- redbelly93
-Ne Xus
- Piranah4life44
- Xantarc


----------



## acestro

So the difference between this and RIP is.... that it's easier to get in?

btw, your 'just to piss off trigga' sig is hilarious.


----------



## BlackSunshine

word.

So yeah I wanna join.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

acestro said:


> So the difference between this and RIP is.... that it's easier to get in?
> 
> btw, *your 'just to piss off trigga' sig is hilarious*.:laugh:


I think so too...LMAO


----------



## slckr69

just when i though easy was the lamest thing in existence.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

slckr69 said:


> just when i though *easy* was the *lamest *thing in existence.


----------



## mike123

when i first saw the name i was like wtf, but your explaination makes it clear. Very clever.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Coldfire welcome to the TEAM....


----------



## moron

so you were talking about how it is so easy to get in our team...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

what is your point?...yea is easy and no is not easy get in. Coldfire willing to join to help out the site as state above #1 and #2...if anyone not willing to do those 2 thing then their are not welcome.

do team easy have that?


----------



## BlackSunshine

when I first saw the title I was thinking Team epilepsy. I was worried this would be about having the shakes.

and correction I'm on 7 teams.


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> what is your point?...yea is easy and no is not easy get in. Coldfire willing to join to help out the site as state above #1 and #2...if anyone not willing to do those 2 thing then their are not welcome.
> 
> do team easy have that?


there isn't one person in our team that doesn't help the piranha fury community


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

BlackSunshine said:


> what is your point?...yea is easy and no is not easy get in. Coldfire willing to join to help out the site as state above #1 and #2...if anyone not willing to do those 2 thing then their are not welcome.
> 
> do team easy have that?


there isn't one person in our team that doesn't help the piranha fury community
[/quote]

ok!...#1 is good...........but read #2????

again i dont want this thread to be arguement or fight or war with other team...this is all about team willing to hlep out newbie and question that need help.

I'm not starting war or want to start war wit other team...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Team...let all welcome

Coldfire
itstheiceman
Dairy Whip


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Team...let all welcome
> 
> Coldfire
> itstheiceman
> Dairy Whip


stop stealing our members!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

who is your member? you dont know the story oh you mean itstheiceman? dont ask me ask him..like i said everyone is welcome.


----------



## itstheiceman

its not stealing, im still part of team easy...ill just lend double the hand


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

itstheiceman said:


> its not stealing, im still part of team easy...ill just lend double the hand


----------



## itstheiceman

:nod:


----------



## Trigga

AHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHA....


----------



## Coldfire

As long as everyone's main objective is to help educate/learn in a beneficial manor, I am definitely in.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Coldfire said:


> As long as everyone's main objective is to help *educate/learn in a beneficial manor*, I am definitely in.










that is right Cold...this TEAM is not a joke, war, bashing or disrepect team..


----------



## Coldfire

Respecting people is what it is all about!


----------



## Trigga

Coldfire said:


> As long as everyone's main objective is to help educate/learn in a beneficial manor, I am definitely in.


The only reason this team is anything is cause of you...you are a good person and very helpful and i respect that...but just to let you know...if we never booted him cause of the gay frog he would still be dissing RIP and shyt as im pretty sure soon enough hes gonna do to EASY...copy cats...this server aint big enough for the three of us


----------



## Coldfire

Thank you, I appreciate the compliment Trigga.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> As long as everyone's main objective is to help educate/learn in a beneficial manor, I am definitely in.


The only reason this team is anything is cause of you...you are a good person and very helpful and i respect that...but just to let you know...*if we never booted him cause of the gay frog he would still be* dissing RIP and shyt as im pretty sure soon enough hes gonna do to EASY...copy cats...this server aint big enough for the three of us








[/quote]
you and the team never booted me off..I out off my own. speaking of respect you guy never give or show me respect calling gay frog.....again I will not bashing or dispect you. I'll take is comment as a compliment.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

everyone welcome Sangre_Roja to the team...

Remember this is not my team, this is every single member in ERAISPY TEAM..the member have join today is a member that have been and willing to help out this site and newbie also have qualify #1 and #2 in above post.

and welcome...


----------



## SangreRoja

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> everyone welcome Sangre_Roja to the team...
> 
> Remember this is not my team, this is every single member in ERAISPY TEAM..the member have join today is a member that have been and willing to help out this site and newbie also have qualify #1 and #2 in above post.
> 
> and welcome...


Thank you 2Piranha2Fury for the invite and once again I'm honored to be in team ERAISPY.


----------



## joey'd

hey GG


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

my honored for you to be part of us....I'm sure every single member in ERAISPY will help out this site and have the MOD and P-Team appreciate us.

I've seen good post and thing from our members in the forum. keep up the good work.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

joey said:


> hey GG


Hey Joey'd


----------



## slckr69

this is neat im so glad there is another team cuz its like rip is the mediocre girl and we are surrounding ourselves with the ugly girls so we look better by comparison..

thanks guys.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Thanks for the compliments..


----------



## Dezboy

sorry to say this but this is another team just like easy that is gonna crash and burn..................

sorry guys but its the truth


----------



## KINGofKINGS

how do you pronounce eraispy?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

dezboy said:


> sorry to say this but this is another team just like easy that is gonna crash and burn..................
> 
> sorry guys but its the truth


how this team going to crash and burn? this team is nothing like easy...what make you think so


----------



## redrum781

is this another spam tread like the other ones?
i could use 400 posts a day :rasp: 
kidding.............good luck


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

redrum781 said:


> is this another spam tread like the other ones?
> i could use 400 posts a day :rasp:
> kidding............*.good luck*


----------



## therizman1

slckr69 said:


> this is neat im so glad there is another team cuz its like rip is the mediocre girl and we are surrounding ourselves with the ugly girls so we look better by comparison..
> 
> thanks guys.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

you know it outh!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

~Silly~Spy said:


> you know it outh!!!


it that a yes!...


----------



## redrum781

i am in if you would make me a small small banner
thanks for the pm p2f

LET THE SPAM BEGAIN!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

redrum781 said:


> i am in if you would make me a small small banner
> thanks for the pm p2f
> 
> LET THE SPAM BEGAIN!


Welcome to the team!....







as for banner you can have any banner you want as long as you have the team name in there. no big deal about it


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

make me a banner too!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Awsome!...here are 2 new member redrum781 and ~Silly~Spy both you welcome again..keep in mind about #1 and #2 on the first post.










Awsome guys!...less then 24hr we got 7 helpful, respect and good advice in the team..We all looking forward to help out this site.

- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY


----------



## BlackSunshine

I take offense to my exclusion to this list


----------



## moron

BlackSunshine said:


> I take offense to my exclusion to this list


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Awsome!...here are 2 new member redrum781 and ~Silly~Spy both you welcome again..keep in mind about #1 and #2 on the first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awsome guys!...less then 24hr we got 7 helpful, respect and good advice in the team..We all looking forward to help out this site.
> 
> - Coldfire
> - itstheiceman
> - Dairy Whip
> - Sangre_Roja
> - redrum781
> - ~Silly~Spy
> - 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
> - *PiranhaAttack*


Edite!.....welcome new member

PiranhaAttack


----------



## ~Silly~Spy




----------



## MONGO 

good luck.. keep it positive


----------



## Trigga

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> good luck.. keep it positive


Your a toool :laugh:


----------



## C0Rey

good luck 2P


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> good luck 2P


Thanks for Coery


----------



## Coldfire

Welcome redrum781, ~Silly~Spy, and PiranhaAttack!!!


----------



## MONGO 

true.. my banner is different but it has Team RIP in it


----------



## studmuffin992

Hey every 1 hows it going and thanks for the invite to the team p2f


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

RockinTimbz said:


> Welcome redrum781, ~Silly~Spy, and PiranhaAttack!!!


----------



## C0Rey

RockinTimbz said:


> true.. my banner is different but it has Team RIP in it


hey thats MY banner!


----------



## MONGO 

C0Rey said:


> true.. my banner is different but it has Team RIP in it


hey thats MY banner!
[/quote]









hey thats my PICTURE!


----------



## C0Rey

representing the spinn!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

haha you guys are so funny


----------



## MONGO 

C0Rey said:


> representing the spinn!!


LETS GO SWEDEN!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

I would like to thanks the first 7 members within the first day of the team.......you guy have been helping out this site and newbie around the forum and give many respect to other members. Let keep up this good work and continue to improve. I've invited you guys NOT that we need member on the team, but we need good member and helpful member as well. We do not need much member in the team to help out the forum, I believe each member in our team have the knowledge and imfor. to help out.

In this matter it will benefit you to be get nominate for MOTM....Which I or we will not nominate anyone in our team just becuase that person it in our team or our friend.(by rule) rather that person is in our team, RIP or EASY or non team if thier help out and you feel that this person deserve MOTM feel free the nominate them.

Without you guys there is no TEAM...Thanks again and welcome!...

- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack


----------



## Coldfire

That is a great idea. A goal should be to provide as much beneficial help to the site as to be nominated for MOTH. Of course as 2P2F stated, it is pointless if our team simply nominates each other, but everyone should strive for that honor.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Coldfire said:


> That is a great idea. * A goal should be to provide as much beneficial help to the site as to be nominated* for MOTH. Of course as 2P2F stated, *it is pointless if our team simply nominates each other*, but everyone should strive for that honor.










that is correct Coldfire.......Remember team this is NOT my team, this is our team each and everyone of you.


----------



## Sheppard

Thanks for the PM 2P2F...Ya i'll join the team, it sounds like a great idea


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Sheppard said:


> Thanks for the PM 2P2F...Ya i'll join the team, it sounds like a great idea


welcome to the TEAM Sheppard..







Our team are honored to have you with us.


----------



## acestro

sees 2p2f team pass up Team Easy membership in just hours


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

member so far!...









-Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- 2PiRaNhA~2FuRry



acestro said:


> sees 2p2f team pass up Team Easy membership in just hours


Thanks Aces..This is not all about who have more members then other, and also this is not my team. It's our team, each and everyone of the members. What important is our members been helping out this site and different forum and we will continue these help and share,advice as much as we can for newbie.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Also..welcome meanfish to the team guys!....









- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- 2PiRaNha~FuRrY


----------



## MONGO 

Congrats 2P2F.. you have alot of helpful members on your Team.. looks real positive so far


----------



## meanfish

Thanks for the welcoming........Whats going on guy ? I guess im going to be spending my time here instead of water wolves......Now can someone help me with a banner......lol


----------



## DC2RJUN

WOW how many more "Teams" are there going to be?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

meanfish said:


> Thanks for the welcoming........Whats going on guy ? I guess im going to be spending my time here instead of water wolves......Now can someone help me with a banner......lol


you got pm for banner...

remember team...our goal

*1. Helping out this site in any matter such as going each and every forum and help (or atleast try) out newbie.

2. Having fun post a nice conversation, give each TEAM, members, MOD, etc...all respect.*

3. *should be to provide as much beneficial help to the site*.


----------



## slckr69

42?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

RockinTimbz said:


> Congrats 2P2F.. you have alot of helpful members on your Team.. looks real positive so far :nod:


Thanks Timbz...our helpful members will be honored to help out this site, giving advise, etc...

note: This is not a race, or hate team...Just another team that could help out and have fun in here.


----------



## meanfish

Thanks 2p2f


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

meanfish said:


> Thanks 2p2f


Awsome..


----------



## BlackSunshine

Please to not use the teams to play games with the MOTM voting. thats not fair to those that are not playing along with this little game and still provide help on the forums.



DC2RJUN said:


> WOW how many more "Teams" are there going to be?


The lord sayith there be 7. and so 7 there shall be.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I would like to thanks the first 7 members within the first day of the team.......you guy have been helping out this site and newbie around the forum and give many respect to other members. Let keep up this good work and continue to improve. I've invited you guys NOT that we need member on the team, but we need good member and helpful member as well. We do not need much member in the team to help out the forum, I believe each member in our team have the knowledge and imfor. to help out.
> 
> In this matter it will benefit you to be get nominate for MOTM....*Which I or we will not nominate anyone in our team just becuase that person it in our team or our friend.(by rule) rather that person is in our team, RIP or EASY or non team if thier help out and you feel that this person deserve MOTM feel free the * nominate them.
> 
> Without you guys there is no TEAM...Thanks again and welcome!...
> 
> - Coldfire
> - itstheiceman
> - Dairy Whip
> - Sangre_Roja
> - redrum781
> - ~Silly~Spy
> - PiranhaAttack


BS...please read.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Team welcome to our new member *odyssey* I see good thing in him on the forum giving advise and helping out. He will continue the good work and be part of us.









- 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey


----------



## odyssey

Finally , a team i can understand lol. not that a team which created a massive thread isnt worthwhile...


----------



## itstheiceman

odyssey said:


> Finally , a team i can understand lol. not that a team which created a massive thread isnt worthwhile...


glad to have you guys on the team, im Colin...how was x-mas for all you guys?


----------



## BlackSunshine

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I would like to thanks the first 7 members within the first day of the team.......you guy have been helping out this site and newbie around the forum and give many respect to other members. Let keep up this good work and continue to improve. I've invited you guys NOT that we need member on the team, but we need good member and helpful member as well. We do not need much member in the team to help out the forum, I believe each member in our team have the knowledge and imfor. to help out.
> 
> In this matter it will benefit you to be get nominate for MOTM....*Which I or we will not nominate anyone in our team just becuase that person it in our team or our friend.(by rule) rather that person is in our team, RIP or EASY or non team if thier help out and you feel that this person deserve MOTM feel free the * nominate them.
> 
> Without you guys there is no TEAM...Thanks again and welcome!...
> 
> - Coldfire
> - itstheiceman
> - Dairy Whip
> - Sangre_Roja
> - redrum781
> - ~Silly~Spy
> - PiranhaAttack


BS...please read.








[/quote]

I know. I was just saying I'd hate to see the teams work in such a manner to "fix" the votings. Wasen't really intended to single out this team but more so all teams.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

itstheiceman said:


> Finally , a team i can understand lol. not that a team which created a massive thread isnt worthwhile...


glad to have you guys on the team, im Colin...how was x-mas for all you guys?
[/quote]
by the way my name is Outh...


----------



## Coldfire

Welcome to the team Sheppard, Meanfish, and Odyssey!



BlackSunshine said:


> I know. I was just saying I'd hate to see the teams work in such a manner to "fix" the votings. Wasen't really intended to single out this team but more so all teams.


BlackSunShine, I know what you are saying. 2p2f and I already discussed the issue about not using this team to "fix" the voting of MOTH. That would cheapen the over all honor that MOTH entitles.

I know that you are not saying that we would, I just wanted to let you know that issue has already been brought up and addressed.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^ well state CF.....


----------



## Coldfire

Thanks, I think that it good for our team to address any issues before they arise.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Good foundation you are building this team on. 
i'm still not totally sure what the point of team Easy is aside from bitching about petty stuff cause I don't see a whole lot else going on.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Coldfire said:


> *Good foundation you are building this team on. *
> i'm still not totally sure what the point of team Easy is aside from bitching about petty stuff cause I don't see a whole lot else going on.










thanks for the compliment


----------



## itstheiceman

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> *Good foundation you are building this team on. *
> i'm still not totally sure what the point of team Easy is aside from bitching about petty stuff cause I don't see a whole lot else going on.










thanks for the compliment








[/quote]

it would be nice to get noticed greatly by all the head chees's (btw congrats on the 5,000 posts)...it is great that were making it more stable over here, and working out the kinks in this team before any big situations can arise....to all thats helping out the newbz keep it up, as will i


----------



## Coldfire

BlackSunshine said:


> *Good foundation you are building this team on. *


Thanks! A good foundation is the key!


----------



## itstheiceman

Coldfire said:


> *Good foundation you are building this team on. *


Thanks! A good foundation is the key!
[/quote]

the foundation is probably one of the best keys you can have, and stong staff... i hope to contribute lots to this team (helping wise)


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

As we all know there is a lot of member including MOTM people with well knowledge about piranha and helping out..We are not expert, but atleast we can or try to help out showing the effort and respect to other...newbie will appreciate the help from us and with the warm welcome that will lead more member the this site and more fun to this site, as more infor.


----------



## acestro

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I would like to thanks the first 7 members within the first day of the team.......you guy have been helping out this site and newbie around the forum and give many respect to other members. Let keep up this good work and continue to improve. I've invited you guys NOT that we need member on the team, but we need good member and helpful member as well. We do not need much member in the team to help out the forum, I believe each member in our team have the knowledge and imfor. to help out.
> 
> In this matter it will benefit you to be get nominate for MOTM....*Which I or we will not nominate anyone in our team just becuase that person it in our team or our friend.(by rule) rather that person is in our team, RIP or EASY or non team if thier help out and you feel that this person deserve MOTM feel free the * nominate them.


Do you realize just how horrible that sentence is?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^hahahalol...atleast i try. My English is very poor but not bad for a second language.


----------



## Trigga

wow...this is actually building up...well good luck 2p2fury...


----------



## Coldfire

Outh, what is your primary language if English is your second?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Coldfire said:


> Outh, what is your primary language if English is your second?


My primary language is Laos, I also can speak and write Thai and know a little bit Cambodian..from Southeast Asia.


----------



## acestro

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Outh, what is your primary language if English is your second?


My primary language is Laos, I also can speak and write Thai and know a little bit Cambodian..from Southeast Asia.








[/quote]

/was not aware that Laos had its own language

/learns something new every day


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> wow...this is actually building up...well good luck 2p2fury...


Thanks Trigga..I wish EASY good luck as well, I hope you and EASY making good team and successful what you guys are doing. I not mad or hate you nor TEAM EASY, infact I thanks you.


----------



## itstheiceman

its always good to know a few languages, i know french and english...and piglatin lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

acestro said:


> Outh, what is your primary language if English is your second?


My primary language is Laos, I also can speak and write Thai and know a little bit Cambodian..from Southeast Asia.








[/quote]

/was not aware that Laos had its own language

/learns something new every day
[/quote]

yes!..Lao have our own Lang..Thousand years ago Thai had copy from Lao and Cambodia and have their own language.


----------



## Coldfire

Damn, four languages that is impressive.

I know English and Spanish.


----------



## moron

yea,yea...your looking very good, but lets see how long they last in the long run










/is thinking evil


----------



## Trigga

Jim99 said:


> yea,yea...your looking very good, but lets see how long they last in the long run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /is thinking evil


LOL


----------



## C0Rey

not lol

/thinks easy i damaging self by puttin team telepathy down


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Jim99 said:


> yea,yea...your looking very good, but lets see how long they last in the long run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /is thinking evil


I think you have 2 thread "were back" and "EASY APP" to run your mouth...

Atleast we start fresh and good....


----------



## Coldfire

C0Rey said:


> /thinks easy i damaging self by puttin team telepathy down


----------



## itstheiceman

i enjoy being neutral...instead of people complaining, and jacking they're post counts up to look good, those waste posts could be put to help out newbies to make good, rather then lose a p or 2


----------



## the_skdster

I'm in. No offense to the other teams though...
meh, whatever...
Now's a good time to throw one of my Sexy Parties!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^ i dont get what you trying to say?



itstheiceman said:


> I'm in. No offense to the other teams though...
> meh, whatever...
> Now's a good time to throw one of my Sexy Parties!


everyone welcome "the_skdster" to the team..







another helpful member to the team.


----------



## itstheiceman

from reading thru other post, i notice theres lots of spam, so instead of spamming why not help out newbs with they're problems?? guiding them to help make sure they dont lose p's or anything

welcome skdster, enjoy the stay man


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

so far member within day 2!....









- 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster


----------



## itstheiceman

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> so far member within day 2!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
> - Coldfire
> - itstheiceman
> - Dairy Whip
> - Sangre_Roja
> - redrum781
> - ~Silly~Spy
> - PiranhaAttack
> - Sheppard
> - meanfish
> - odyssey
> - the_skdster


keep that list growing, and continue your help


----------



## Coldfire

Welcome to the team "the_skdster"!


----------



## Leasure1

Okay funkers, count me in. BUT, ONLY because this is a benefical team to help others, NOT argue & spam.

I don't normaly do the whole "TEAM" thing, but, this is supposed to be a GOOD HELPFUL team, so I geuss it's okay.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

TEAM welcome to our team...











Leasure1 said:


> so far member within day 2!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
> - Coldfire
> - itstheiceman
> - Dairy Whip
> - Sangre_Roja
> - redrum781
> - ~Silly~Spy
> - PiranhaAttack
> - Sheppard
> - meanfish
> - odyssey
> - the_skdster


----------



## moron

J/K

good luck with your team man...
Looking good...


----------



## joey'd

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Thanks for the compliments..


any time ugly


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

joey said:


> Thanks for the compliments..


any time ugly
[/quote]

haha first spam of the thread..


----------



## slckr69

well i guess someone else may be getting a forum soon.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Once again TEAM...let have a warm welcome to* Piranha_man*







...

Piranha_man have been in this site for a long time now...he a very good helper and excellent advice...it our honored to have you with us...with your knowledge and experience will help our team better and all the help needed in the forum.







Piranha_man

Current members in the TEAM....

- 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Again...It our honor to have SpeCiaLisT to our team..everyone please welcome SpeCiaLisT.









Keep up the good work TEAM...we see some excellent effort in the forum and our team is getting bigger and bigger.

- 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- SpeCiaList


----------



## Piranha_man

I was asked by 2Piranha to introduce myself in this thread, so here goes.

Hi, my name is David, and I'm a fishaholic.









Anywho, I've been a member of PFury for a couple years and am glad to be part of "The Team."

I've kept aquarium fish for the last 30+ years.
Once I discovered piranhas (About 5 years ago) it was all over for any other type of fish in my aquariums.

I started with 6 reds, they were probably the coolest fish I'd ever had... the most aggressive at feeding time and not skittish in the least.
Damn I miss those fish.

Not sure where they came from, I got them when they were about 5 inches... had 'em 'til they were about 8 inches.

Then I got into mixed pygos, and later got an altuvei.

I got out of the piranha hobby for the last year, keeping only the altuvei.
About a month ago, I decided to get back into it.
I've completely cleaned out the 150 gallon tank in my office and am doing it all again from scratch.
I've painted the back black, and ordered 140 pounds of Tahitian Moon sand.

I'll be ordering a dozen baby reds from Pedro next week.

It's good to be back.
Nice to see all of you that are still here.

Thanks,
David


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

good post David...I'm so glad to have a such experienced in our team..


----------



## studmuffin992

oh this thread is soon moving along 7pages, and woo hoo iv finally worked out how 2 get the sign in my sig at last, nice 2see the team getting bigger i know there is afew of u i have nt talked with but im sure we will get round to it at sum point hope every 1 had a lovely xmas and santa brought every 1 wot they wanted coz he sure got my prezzie right, thats all for now good nite all :rasp:

Paul









oh and welcome 2 the newest members


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

hey how do you guys make banners? i want to make my own, but dont have a clue how to.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Jim...best is google.com and key word are "banner"


----------



## slckr69

PiranhaAttack said:


> oh this thread is soon moving along 7pages, and woo hoo iv finally worked out how 2 get the sign in my sig at last, nice 2see the team getting bigger i know there is afew of u i have nt talked with but im sure we will get round to it at sum point hope every 1 had a lovely xmas and santa brought every 1 wot they wanted coz he sure got my prezzie right, thats all for now good nite all :rasp:
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and welcome 2 the newest members


oh god.. another team that cant spell.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT

Hello Team Eraispy.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

slckr69 said:


> oh this thread is soon moving along 7pages, and woo hoo iv finally worked out how 2 get the sign in my sig at last, nice 2see the team getting bigger i know there is afew of u i have nt talked with but im sure we will get round to it at sum point hope every 1 had a lovely xmas and santa brought every 1 wot they wanted coz he sure got my prezzie right, thats all for now good nite all :rasp:
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and welcome 2 the newest members


oh god.. another team that cant spell.
[/quote]
oh god...another spamer in our thread.


----------



## itstheiceman

Leasure1 said:


> Okay funkers, count me in. BUT, ONLY because this is a benefical team to help others, NOT argue & spam.
> 
> I don't normaly do the whole "TEAM" thing, but, this is supposed to be a GOOD HELPFUL team, so I geuss it's okay.


welcome man...ill be enjoying your company


----------



## acestro

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> oh this thread is soon moving along 7pages, and woo hoo iv finally worked out how 2 get the sign in my sig at last, nice 2see the team getting bigger i know there is afew of u i have nt talked with but im sure we will get round to it at sum point hope every 1 had a lovely xmas and santa brought every 1 wot they wanted coz he sure got my prezzie right, thats all for now good nite all :rasp:
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and welcome 2 the newest members


oh god.. another team that cant spell.
[/quote]
oh god...another spamer in our thread.
[/quote]

spamer...







the irony continues...

...team irony?


----------



## TheTyeMan

count me in


----------



## Dairy Whip

Hey guys Took me alittle while to find this thread but im here :laugh: HAHA and im also a bad speller







But ive been using my spell check so were all good







lol i dont have much to say but you will be seeing lots of me on here







HI to all the new team members


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> oh this thread is soon moving along 7pages, and woo hoo iv finally worked out how 2 get the sign in my sig at last, nice 2see the team getting bigger i know there is afew of u i have nt talked with but im sure we will get round to it at sum point hope every 1 had a lovely xmas and santa brought every 1 wot they wanted coz he sure got my prezzie right, thats all for now good nite all :rasp:
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and welcome 2 the newest members


oh god.. another team that cant spell.
[/quote]
oh god...another spamer in our thread.
[/quote]

spamer...







the irony continues...

...team irony?








[/quote]

team irony...LOL


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

I DID IT!!!! CHECK IT OUT!!! |
V


----------



## itstheiceman

not a bad banner, but i say you stick with ours, makes us look more as a team, if you notice the same one more and more, then people will know its us


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Once again...please have a warm welcome the TheTyeMan...







TheTyeMan been with this site for a long time now and most of us would know who he is...He have sucessful with breeding piranha this lead us a good and excellent member to our team..This is good thing for our team to have such an experience, members in here. With TheTyeMan knowledge of breeding piranha I have no doudth at all that he would be a excellent helper in the forum.









We all have seen good thing and excellent advice in the forum lately...Keep in mind that this is NOT a compitition or race with any team or members...It no importand what team you are in, what is importand is our main goal..

*1. Helping out this site in any matter such as going each and every forum and help (or atleast try) out newbie.
2. Having fun post a nice conversation, give each TEAM, members, MOD, etc...all respect.*

Keep up the good work...









- 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan


----------



## itstheiceman

welcome aboard tyeman, all the help is greatful


----------



## Leasure1

Finally able to post. Haven't had time. sry guys. Glad to see a few more new guys, and hopefuly more to come.


----------



## itstheiceman

Leasure1 said:


> Finally able to post. Haven't had time. sry guys. Glad to see a few more new guys, and hopefuly more to come.


glad to see aswell your aboard, show me some pics of those bad ass fish right now, id like to see some shots...anything diff then the thread you posted?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Nice to see our member drope by to warm welcome new member...that is a good thing. RESPECT....let keep this thread clean and fresh. There is so many out there are spame, we dont want that here. We dont have to start another thread, we want to keep everything here.


----------



## itstheiceman

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Nice to see our member drope by to warm welcome new member...that is a good thing. RESPECT....let keep this thread clean and fresh. There is so many out there are spame, we dont want that here. We dont have to start another thread, we want to keep everything here.


im for you on that one man, im likin this clean business....keep the members rollin


----------



## Leasure1

> glad to see aswell your aboard, show me some pics of those bad ass fish right now, id like to see some shots...anything diff then the thread you posted?


I'll get on it.


----------



## itstheiceman

Leasure1 said:


> glad to see aswell your aboard, show me some pics of those bad ass fish right now, id like to see some shots...anything diff then the thread you posted?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get on it.
Click to expand...

thats what i like to hear man, want to see my bad ass's?


----------



## Leasure1

pic moved to correct thread


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

awsome fish.....keep those nice looking fish coming team..


----------



## Leasure1

Has anyone every seen Lisa Lamponllie: Take it like a man.

She is probly the funniest female comedian ever. She is the equivelant to a Carlos Mencia when it comes to racial jokes. One funny chick.


----------



## itstheiceman

Leasure1 said:


> Has anyone every seen Lisa Lamponllie: Take it like a man.
> 
> She is probly the funniest female comedian ever. She is the equivelant to a Carlos Mencia when it comes to racial jokes. One funny chick.


i couldnt say i have man, heres some pics tho from a few weeks back...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

those are nice pygo guys...I wish I could still have my fish set up, lose it all when my PC crash...no camera at the moment but will work on it.


----------



## Leasure1

Yeah, I've lost tons of pics from a PC crash

Are we allowed to post a link to a vid I made of a drunk buddy last weekend. Came to my house acting like a fool, and wound up doing some really crazy stuff. Things I've never seen. Can I post the link, or is that not allowed here?


----------



## itstheiceman

Leasure1 said:


> Yeah, I've lost tons of pics from a PC crash
> 
> Are we allowed to post a link to a vid I made of a drunk buddy last weekend. Came to my house acting like a fool, and wound up doing some really crazy stuff. Things I've never seen. Can I post the link, or is that not allowed here?


giver sh*t man, this is our lounge, your part of the team now bud....im off to bed tho, so you all later


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Well...all pic and vid should be in pic and vid forum....

Should I make another thread for our team to post a pic of our fish, own video, fun pic, joke, etc...??I really want this thread base on our TEAM.

What you guys think any comment, advice, suggestion???


----------



## Leasure1

That's fine. Make a new thread, so we can share and have a little fun too.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Great!...I'll do it.


----------



## Leasure1

I will move my pics to the correct thread. Everyone.....follow me>>>>>


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

move all pic, jok, video, etc....to this thread.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=142292

Also..everyone wish for him...

































































TheTyeMan


----------



## Leasure1

Happy B-DAY Tyeman


----------



## Leasure1

Okay, here the deal. I joined team ErAiSpY because 2f2p asked me too. Because it was a team for peoplewho mainly help others. Cool. But then I realized.....that this team is......well.......kinda lame.

2P2F, you said


> Should I make another thread for our team to post a pic of our fish, own video, fun pic, joke, etc...??I really want this thread base on our TEAM.


so......I got to thinking. WTF is there to talk about based on the team? Do you want us to keep commenting on eachothers fish keeping skills, and how cool team epilepsy is, and give virtual E-Handshakes to eachother? I mean sh*t....if we can't even post pics of fish in this thread, wtf do you want us to do? You PMed me saying that I should participate in the team thread......but wtf do I say? I asked you if you wanted to see a vid I made of a drunk buddy, and you wanted to make a seperate thread just for your teams pics, vids, jokes, etc. I just don't see the point of this thread....or this "TEAM" for that matter.

I mean, yeah, members of team ErAiSpY are all good info givers, and love to help everyone, as do I. But, I gotta drop this crazy pointless team.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

it ok!..understandalble....all I want is to make it fun and better to the team,maybe you did or did not misunderstood me,,but it ok. Feel free to move on.


----------



## MONGO 

IBTL

:rasp:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

RockinTimbz said:


> IBTL
> 
> :rasp:


----------



## MONGO 

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> IBTL
> 
> :rasp:











[/quote]


----------



## slckr69

its funny how easy and epilepsy have to recruit via pm while rip sits back and has members come to us. rofl.


----------



## Guest

I sense Team RIP jealousy..hehehe...


----------



## C0Rey

not that it would be wrong or anything (







)but i dont think any rip member is envious of any of the other teams.. if so let us know.


----------



## slckr69

DannyBoy17 said:


> I sense Team RIP jealousy..hehehe...


yes im jealous cuz we dont have to hassle members via pm and that they come to us.. omg omg im soo jealous..

i wish i could go pm everyone asking them to join my awesome team .


----------



## mylesc99

Thanks for the invite!


----------



## DC2RJUN

slckr69 said:


> its funny how easy and *epilepsy* have to recruit via pm while rip sits back and has members come to us. rofl.


----------



## moron

what does rofl mean

I though it meant roll on floor


----------



## DC2RJUN

Jim99 said:


> what does rofl mean
> 
> I though it meant roll on floor


nah epilepsy part............................


----------



## DC2RJUN

damn double post whats wrong, its been doing this latey


----------



## moron

DC2RJUN said:


> what does rofl mean
> 
> I though it meant roll on floor


nah epilepsy part............................
[/quote]

what?


----------



## DC2RJUN

Jim99 said:


> what does rofl mean
> 
> I though it meant roll on floor


nah epilepsy part............................
[/quote]

what? [/quote]

its funny to me that he called that other team, team epilepsy


----------



## slckr69

rolling on floor laughing.


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> rolling on floor laughing.


I new it was something like that...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

why wont you guys stop spaming in here...


----------



## slckr69

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> why wont you guys stop spaming in here...


sorry dont know what spaming means?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

slckr69 said:


> why wont you guys stop spaming in here...


sorry dont know what spaming means?
[/quote]

i dont eigther...







i dont know what spaming is...


----------



## slckr69

is that the adjective of To Spame?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

slckr69 said:


> is that the adjective of To Spame?


no!...that the subject to the Spame :laugh:


----------



## eiji

wow another team...good luck with that..


----------



## slckr69

im a spamer.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

sorry!....but did the Laos kid confuse you?



fish lover said:


> wow another team...good luck with that..


Thanks!..


----------



## eiji

i thought the word that describes is an adjective?? =)


----------



## moron

2p2f come chibo?


----------



## slckr69

fish lover said:


> i thought the word that describes is an adjective?? =)


who really knows.


----------



## eiji

ahhh...ok then


----------



## slckr69

know i was wrong i meant verb i thinkl


----------



## Guest

I dont know slckr, half the posts in this thread are by RIP members! I think ya'll are a bit jealous or EraIspy!

I dont know slckr, half the posts in this thread are by RIP members! I think ya'll are a bit jealous or EraIspy!


----------



## slckr69

no we are just showing our support for this team over other teams that are in the HOS


----------



## moron

hay gg


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

DannyBoy17 said:


> no we are just showing our support for this team over other teams that are in the HOS


Thanks for your support!..Appreciated


----------



## r1dermon

sorry outh, im in my own team...its got one member...me...its called team /drunkenuppercutfencejump and nobody else has the skills to be in this team...except of course me...

BTW, i havent been in a bar fight since that incident, just to let everyone know...however, last night i did scream at a mcdonalds guy through a drivethrough speaker thingy. it was kinda cool.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

r1dermon said:


> sorry outh, im in my own team...its got one member...me...its called team /drunkenuppercutfencejump and nobody else has the skills to be in this team...except of course me...
> 
> BTW, i havent been in a bar fight since that incident, just to let everyone know...however, l*ast night i did scream at a mcdonalds guy through a drivethrough speaker thingy. it was kinda cool.*

















...

understand Liam...no biggy, just thought it would be good thing to have you in our team with you piranha knowledge..


----------



## itstheiceman

lmao, lone member...nice team name tho


----------



## Trigga

slckr69 said:


> no we are just showing our support for this team over other teams that are in the HOS


----------



## moron

itstheiceman said:


> lmao, lone member...nice team name tho


so you droped out our team?


----------



## Leasure1

double agent


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

TEAM...please welcome mylesc99 to our team...he will help out our team and forum with his knoledge and skill it would be an excellent helper.









I know that other TEAM been talking about our team how members come to our team that I use Via PM to members t join!...I will not deny that however, the members I've PM is been choice by me because thier have good skill and excellent advice. I also see these people helping out or been helping out in the forum. I did not radomly just use via pm to invite members to our team just becasue we need member. That is not the case! what is important is it doesn't matter how many members we have in ERAISPY, what it matter is our team have good and excellent skill to help out in the forum.

- 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
- *mylesc99*


----------



## Trigga

Leasure1 said:


> double agent












yo its a dash to a 1000...lets go!!!

not in this thread obviously....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> double agent












yo its a dash to a 1000...lets go!!!

not in this thread obviously....:laugh:
[/quote]

you know, we really dont care your 1000 thing...you guys have 2 thread to spame why here.


----------



## TheTyeMan

Leasure1 said:


> Happy B-DAY Tyeman


thankyou I appriceate it


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> double agent












yo its a dash to a 1000...lets go!!!

not in this thread obviously....:laugh:
[/quote]

lets go


----------



## mylesc99

Thank you for welcoming me to the team 2P2F!!!


----------



## moron

^^^your welcome


----------



## Dairy Whip

yeah no kidding you fucken losers dont like are thread bounce man wow i got sick of reading all your guys bullshit enyways! you wanna bitch do it some were else i dont wanna be a dick and i like the fact im not hated on this site. well before this but seriously so what we invite ppl team RIP sits back and lets ppl pm them for invites i forget who wrote that but think we give a f*ck! you guys are fighting over a dahm sign on this site its just as stupid as you telling me your piranhas are bigger and badder then mine







NO ONE CAERS.........2P2F i think the #1 rule should be dont say anything unless its POSITIVE







to many big babys on piranha-fury thought you guys want ppl to join this site not wanna leave it.

Welcome to all the new team mates


----------



## slckr69

Dairy Whip said:


> yeah no kidding you fucken losers dont like are thread bounce man wow i got sick of reading all your guys bullshit enyways! you wanna bitch do it some were else i dont wanna be a dick and i like the fact im not hated on this site. well before this but seriously so what we invite ppl team RIP sits back and lets ppl pm them for invites i forget who wrote that but think we give a f*ck! you guys are fighting over a dahm sign on this site its just as stupid as you telling me your piranhas are bigger and badder then mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE CAERS.........2P2F i think the #1 rule should be dont say anything unless its POSITIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to many big babys on piranha-fury thought you guys want ppl to join this site not wanna leave it.
> 
> Welcome to all the new team mates


wow good pick 2p2f he seems really cool headed.


----------



## Dairy Whip

slckr69 said:


> yeah no kidding you fucken losers dont like are thread bounce man wow i got sick of reading all your guys bullshit enyways! you wanna bitch do it some were else i dont wanna be a dick and i like the fact im not hated on this site. well before this but seriously so what we invite ppl team RIP sits back and lets ppl pm them for invites i forget who wrote that but think we give a f*ck! you guys are fighting over a dahm sign on this site its just as stupid as you telling me your piranhas are bigger and badder then mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE CAERS.........2P2F i think the #1 rule should be dont say anything unless its POSITIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to many big babys on piranha-fury thought you guys want ppl to join this site not wanna leave it.
> 
> Welcome to all the new team mates


wow good pick 2p2f he seems really cool headed.
[/quote]







THANKS







keep them coming guys more post for me


----------



## redrum781

the_skdster said:


> I'm in. No offense to the other teams though...
> meh, whatever...
> Now's a good time to throw one of my Sexy Parties!


i got me good eye on you
lol


----------



## slckr69

Dairy Whip said:


> yeah no kidding you fucken losers dont like are thread bounce man wow i got sick of reading all your guys bullshit enyways! you wanna bitch do it some were else i dont wanna be a dick and i like the fact im not hated on this site. well before this but seriously so what we invite ppl team RIP sits back and lets ppl pm them for invites i forget who wrote that but think we give a f*ck! you guys are fighting over a dahm sign on this site its just as stupid as you telling me your piranhas are bigger and badder then mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE CAERS.........2P2F i think the #1 rule should be dont say anything unless its POSITIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to many big babys on piranha-fury thought you guys want ppl to join this site not wanna leave it.
> 
> Welcome to all the new team mates


wow good pick 2p2f he seems really cool headed.
[/quote]







THANKS







keep them coming guys more post for me








[/quote]

wow is that both your rules broken in a matter of secs 2p2f. ?


----------



## Dairy Whip

you trying to start somthing dude????? All im doing is sticking up for THE TEAM yo couldent figure that out your self? im pissed after reading all that man hes asked very few ppl to join the team and WERE all ppl that put alot of time to this site post,pic,vids,replies so i dont feel we need this BS or the put downs about are team.


----------



## slckr69

Dairy Whip said:


> you trying to start somthing dude????? All im doing is sticking up for THE TEAM yo couldent figure that out your self? im pissed after reading all that man hes asked very few ppl to join the team and WERE all ppl that put alot of time to this site post,pic,vids,replies so i dont feel we need this BS or the put downs about are team.


grrrrr you are sooo full of hate but i can see u belong on that team just by how you spell.

oh and dont e-thug me. you wont like me when im e- thugging.


----------



## Dairy Whip

E thugging sounds good what about a old fashion game of bum darts??


----------



## redrum781

Dairy Whip said:


> you trying to start somthing dude????? All im doing is sticking up for THE TEAM yo couldent figure that out your self? im pissed after reading all that man hes asked very few ppl to join the team and WERE all ppl that put alot of time to this site post,pic,vids,replies so i dont feel we need this BS or the put downs about are team.


i got your back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slckr69

Dairy Whip said:


> E thugging sounds good what about a old fashion game of bum darts??


um? ask trigga i think thats his favorite game... he likes to be the target though.


----------



## Dairy Whip

redrum781 said:


> you trying to start somthing dude????? All im doing is sticking up for THE TEAM yo couldent figure that out your self? im pissed after reading all that man hes asked very few ppl to join the team and WERE all ppl that put alot of time to this site post,pic,vids,replies so i dont feel we need this BS or the put downs about are team.


i got your back!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
NICE







Theres the T in Team hahaha


----------



## slckr69

two of you couldnt handle my massive e-penis


----------



## Dairy Whip

slckr69 said:


> two of you couldnt handle my massive e-penis










that waz pritty good


----------



## slckr69

oh man already you guys are way better than team quezy/


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> two of you couldnt handle my massive e-penis


haha that was gay


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> two of you couldnt handle my massive e-penis


haha that was gay









[/quote]

and you do know gay.


----------



## Dairy Whip

slckr69 said:


> oh man already you guys are way better than team quezy/


Good to know man


----------



## Trigga

dont f*ck wit slckr....he will f*ck ur sh*t and hes gott me as backk


----------



## moron

lol....that was gay :laugh:


----------



## Dairy Whip

Hey 2P2F i gotta know man......you that hot broad in that pic?????


----------



## TheTyeMan

man this is getting stupid real fast. why are other teams in here stirrin the sh*t? You guys got nothing better to do? sh*t


----------



## Dairy Whip

TheTyeMan said:


> man this is getting stupid real fast. why are other teams in here stirrin the sh*t? You guys got nothing better to do? sh*t


----------



## Trigga

Dairy Whip said:


> man this is getting stupid real fast. why are other teams in here stirrin the sh*t? You guys got nothing better to do? sh*t











[/quote]

OMG how could you;..the man was just stating his opinionnn









:rasp:

EASY bitches


----------



## DC2RJUN

Dairy Whip said:


> Hey 2P2F i gotta know man......you that hot broad in that pic?????










I dont think he is,


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Dairy Whip said:


> Hey 2P2F i gotta know man......you that hot broad in that pic?????


A woman i always wanted to boned..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

TheTyeMan said:


> man this is getting *stupid real fast*. why are *other teams in here stirrin the sh*t? You guys got nothing better to do? sh*t*


 you are right!...i dont know why EASY and RIP are coming in here and bashing running thier mouth. Thier have their own fourm and thread to run thier mouth not here..this is the only thread for ERAISPY and it only about our team...

We never go the other team to spame or bashing run our mouth, why not show some respect and say something nice if you want to post something in here. This is getting out of hands and i dont want this team and thread turn into a thread like AQHU...

If other team want to post something in here just let them...We have to focus on helping out and giving advice in the forum that is our main goal...soon or later MOD and other members and team will appreciate us what we are doing.


----------



## itstheiceman

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Hey 2P2F i gotta know man......you that hot broad in that pic?????


A woman i always wanted to boned..:laugh:
[/quote]

if f*ck the snot out of her too


----------



## redrum781

i just saw boobies in the lounge!


----------



## C0Rey

i love team telepathy!

u guys are good for some laughs...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

please!..TEAM let welcome our 2 new member to the team

*CautioN1919* and *bigbipo*









- 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
*- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
*

Our team getting bigger and bigger with all these helpful members join in. I've seen our members helping out in the forum with excellent advice so keep up the good work.


----------



## bigbipo

No need to fear bigB is here!! 
I know everything... Just ask and you shall receive..


----------



## Leasure1

can I get a red rider BB gun?


----------



## Leasure1

2p2f, I think you need to spend a little more time in your own thread, and should focus on the team a little more than you have been. Or is it just the fact that all of your efforts have gone.....well, unnoticed? You need to be in your own thread talking about the team man. J/K


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Leasure1 said:


> *2p2f, I think you need to spend a little more time in your own thread*, and should focus on the team a little more than you have been. Or is it just the fact that all of your efforts have gone.....well, unnoticed? You need to be in your own thread talking about the team man. J/K
























you are just to funny.


----------



## Leasure1

All in fun my friend....all in fun!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Leasure1 said:


> All in fun *my friend.*...all in fun!!!


----------



## Leasure1

Okay....have it your way. You rule, I forgot.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

you ask for it!....i also believe you "easy" have 2 thread to spam, dont come and spam here.


----------



## Dairy Whip

hey 2p2f ask GG how much coin he wants to let us put a password on this bitchin forum?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Dairy Whip said:


> hey 2p2f ask GG how much coin he wants to let us put a password on this bitchin forum?


um...let me see less then 1cent because they dont worth that much...and more like jealousy forum


----------



## Leasure1

Jealous of what? Your 13 pages of bullstuff.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Leasure1 said:


> Jealous of what? Your 13 pages of bullstuff.


I'm sorry but this is not where you belong...jeaslous or not, bithcing or not we all know.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Team!..welcome our 2 new members...- *FreakyAcidTripper* and *Butterflyboi*









it's very honored to have you with us...these team is getting bigger and bigger..pretty soon we will see and hear good news for our team..time will come, keep up the help and good work.









Current members

- 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
- bigbipo
- FreakyAcidTripper
- Butterflyboi

I'm so happy that each and everyone of you willing to join the team and help out the site...it's very excellent improvement that we have 20 helpful members in 3 days..that is least then a week.


----------



## Trigga

spam


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> spam


 you have 2 thread 2 spam..i'm done with your thread!..so you and your team post something nice or dont post in here at all..spammer


----------



## moron

spam....................twice


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

this is what im talking bout...NO RESPECT!...what a team unlike RIP how the thread say stay away from other team thread unlesss you have some nice to post.









another spammer x2


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> this is what im talking bout...NO RESPECT!...what a team unlike RIP how the thread say stay away from other team thread unlesss you have some nice to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another spammer x2


actually, my post was meant to be posted right after triggas...but you posted before me....NOW that has nothing to do with respecting this team.....Why don't you show a bit more class in your post and don't post back to prevent arguement...NOW thats showing respect and setting an example :nod:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

how about spot posting here unless you have something nice to say..you want respect you have to show and earn it. we dont go to your thread and post.

spam
der
////
etc....like that.

i'm not cause arguement you guys yes can't stop posting in here.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

welcome to the team.

outh, you need to make a bigger banner for yourself. your running out of room lol


----------



## mike123

i think team easy is a little bit bitter

btw i would like to say that im officially out of team easy.


----------



## Leasure1

Have you been doing more PM recruiting 2p2f?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Leasure1 said:


> Have you been doing more PM recruiting 2p2f?










a nice pm that invite a helpful members in our team...not pm someone and have them leave they team that is not the case.


----------



## redrum781

RIP sucks the BIG..............................
and who can forget team sleazy?
thanks for the pointless thread guys
you are #1


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

~Silly~Spy said:


> welcome to the team.
> 
> outh, you need to make a bigger banner for yourself. your running out of room lol


yea! i know...the team is getting bigger so eighter get a new banner or need a biger one..


----------



## redrum781

you said " i NEED a bigger one"
hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

redrum781 said:


> you said " i NEED a bigger one"
> hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## redrum781

i thought that u lived in LA.....p2f


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Team please welcome* ripped2shreds*







to our team....

- 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
- bigbipo
- FreakyAcidTripper
- Butterflyboi
*- ripped2shreds*


----------



## acestro

redrum781 said:


> RIP sucks the BIG..............................
> and who can forget team sleazy?
> thanks for the pointless thread guys
> you are #1


I see how respectful your members are 2p2f


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

acestro said:


> RIP sucks the BIG..............................
> and who can forget team sleazy?
> thanks for the pointless thread guys
> you are #1


I see how respectful your members are 2p2f








[/quote]
i think he was just joking around with YA..


----------



## ripped2shreds

WOOO in the team!!







. whats up guys?


----------



## Dairy Whip

ripped2shreds said:


> WOOO in the team!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . whats up guys?


Hey man welcome to the team


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Current team members.*.21* members in the team with in less then a week.









- 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
- bigbipo
- FreakyAcidTripper
- Butterflyboi
- ripped2shreds


----------



## redrum781

acestro said:


> RIP sucks the BIG..............................
> and who can forget team sleazy?
> thanks for the pointless thread guys
> you are #1


I see how respectful your members are 2p2f








[/quote]
do you have a problem?


----------



## itstheiceman

sorry guys i havent been around...welcome to the crew guys

- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
- bigbipo
- FreakyAcidTripper
- Butterflyboi
- ripped2shreds


----------



## itstheiceman

redrum781 said:


> RIP sucks the BIG..............................
> and who can forget team sleazy?
> thanks for the pointless thread guys
> you are #1


I see how respectful your members are 2p2f








[/quote]
do you have a problem?
[/quote]

i got your back


----------



## Dairy Whip

me too!


----------



## RB 32

TEAM.


----------



## JuN_SpeK

o-oh some E-fighting lol..


----------



## RB 32

...


----------



## Trigga

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Have you been doing more PM recruiting 2p2f?


:nod: a nice pm that invite a helpful members in our team...not pm someone and have them leave they team that is not the case.
[/quote]
woah dumbass get ur facts straighr..leasure was telling me how gay u were through pm and he was the one that wanted to join the KOOL team in exact words of leasure :laugh:







But newayz 2p2fury u needa stfu about easy cuz ur name spells out easy and RIP so show some respect.


----------



## Dairy Whip

itstheiceman said:


> sorry guys i havent been around...welcome to the crew guys
> 
> - mylesc99
> - CautioN1919
> - bigbipo
> - FreakyAcidTripper
> - Butterflyboi
> - ripped2shreds


same welcome


----------



## Trigga

redrum781 said:


> RIP sucks the BIG..............................
> and who can forget team sleazy?
> thanks for the pointless thread guys
> you are #1


I see how respectful your members are 2p2f








[/quote]
do you have a problem?
[/quote]
yo what are you gonna do seriously...hes in another state hundreds of miles away ( i assume since u live in pheonix and i think ace lives in lousiana).


----------



## acestro

itstheiceman said:


> RIP sucks the BIG..............................
> and who can forget team sleazy?
> thanks for the pointless thread guys
> you are #1


I see how respectful your members are 2p2f








[/quote]
do you have a problem?
[/quote]

i got your back
[/quote]

are you guys f*cking serious?









Yeah, 2p2f, looks like you have the friendly team you describe.


----------



## Trigga

Yep epilepsy are full of kind ol ladies and gents


----------



## Dairy Whip

Yeah and team GAY right trigga your team??? yeah full of a bounce of losers! when you guys going to be done in here.......?


----------



## Guest

acestro said:


> Yep epilepsy are full of kind ol ladies and gents


*Sigh*

Team McC FTW


----------



## moron

Dairy Whip said:


> Yeah and team GAY right trigga your team??? yeah full of a bounce of losers! when you guys going to be done in here.......?


you want to go to war?


----------



## moron

hay trigga


----------



## acestro

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yep epilepsy are full of kind ol ladies and gents


*Sigh*

Team McC FTW








[/quote]

Both Trigg and 2p2f said it was okay to post in their threads. So maybe it was you that cried to GG? I dont care either way, your team already exists.... it's called www.piranha-fury.com


----------



## moron

yo...you calling me out?


----------



## acestro

I gotta stay out of the HOS


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> I gotta stay out of the HOS


I made a fool of myself


----------



## C0Rey

deedni


----------



## moron

C0Rey said:


> deedni


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

what the hell is EASY doing in here!...I will ask you guys nicely and the is the last time I will kindly ask....don't come in here and run your mouth and bashing. I dont mind you guys come in here and post nice thing, but by far i dont see any good thing. RIP are always welcome, because RIP are realllllllll kooler and better then EASY..no offend but it so true.



acestro said:


> Yep epilepsy are full of kind ol ladies and gents


*Sigh*

Team McC FTW








[/quote]

Both Trigg and *2p2f said it was okay to post in their threads.* So maybe it was you that cried to GG? I dont care either way, your team already exists.... it's called www.piranha-fury.com
[/quote]


----------



## Dairy Whip

man you guys all do kill it look besides me the last say 6 ppl to post on ARE thread They dont even belong here! but like i said the sad thing is your proubly all in your late 20s early 30s you just dont have enything better to do.......


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Yep epilepsy are full of kind ol ladies and gents


*Sigh*

Team McC FTW








[/quote]

Both Trigg and *2p2f said it was okay to post in their threads.* So maybe it was you that cried to GG? I dont care either way, your team already exists.... it's called www.piranha-fury.com
[/quote]

:nod:
[/quote]


----------



## therizman1

If you are going to put a word in caps at least make it the right word... should be OUR not ARE...

Team McC FTW!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

therizman1 said:


> If you are going to put a word in caps at least make it the right word... should be OUR not ARE...
> 
> Team McC FTW!!


ok..you confuse me on that one


----------



## therizman1

Dairy Whip said:


> If you are going to put a word in caps at least make it the right word... should be OUR not ARE...
> 
> Team McC FTW!!


ok..you confuse me on that one








[/quote]


----------



## the REASON

i dont think you can blame him that his english isnt 100% correct...


----------



## moron

therizman1 said:


> If you are going to put a word in caps at least make it the right word... should be OUR not ARE...
> 
> Team McC FTW!!


haha^^^almost had tops


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

why making fun of someone doesnt know how to type that good or dont know much english?..no body perfect here.



Jim99 said:


> If you are going to put a word in caps at least make it the right word... should be OUR not ARE...
> 
> Team McC FTW!!


haha^^^almost had tops








[/quote]

Jim99 get your ASShat out of our team thread...you got 2 of your own..this is my last warning for EASY.


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> If you are going to put a word in caps at least make it the right word... should be OUR not ARE...
> 
> Team McC FTW!!


haha^^^almost had tops








[/quote]

Jim99 get your ASShat out of our team thread...you got 2 of your own..this is my last warning for EASY.
[/quote]

Im out for now


----------



## therizman1

Did I make fun of him, did I say anything about not being able to speak/know english? All I said was if you are going to emphasize a word, at least emphasize with the correct word.

As for saying who can post where... when did you become God? You used to be on that team and you based your team off of theirs in ways and took their name to use in yours...


----------



## the REASON

im not saying you made fun of him, im just saying english is a second language to him and its not exactly fair to call him on grammatical errors.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

therizman1 said:


> *Did I make fun of him, did I say anything about not being able to speak/know english? All I said was if you are going to emphasize a word, at least emphasize with the correct word.*
> 
> As for saying who can post where... when did you become God? You used to be on that team and you based your team off of theirs in ways and took their name to use in yours...


you misunderstood me!...it sound like you have something against me Mike.. i dont know what is it but i know you do.

As for posting here!..I like said, why come here and spam and mess up the team thread Application since they have they own. Like i said numerous time that i dont mind post any there here as long as it nice and appreciation. No i'm not god..


----------



## Leasure1

well damn it 2p2f, make a thread for easy to spam in like you spam in the easy thread. lol


----------



## therizman1

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> *Did I make fun of him, did I say anything about not being able to speak/know english? All I said was if you are going to emphasize a word, at least emphasize with the correct word.*
> 
> As for saying who can post where... when did you become God? You used to be on that team and you based your team off of theirs in ways and took their name to use in yours...


you misunderstood me!...it sound like you have something against me Mike.. i dont know what is it but i know you do.

As for posting here!..I like said, why come here and spam and mess up the team thread Application since they have they own. Like i said numerous time that i dont mind post any there here as long as it nice and appreciation. No i'm not god..
[/quote]

Dude, I have nothing against you... sorry to disappoint

As for posting, kinda the pot calling the kettle black... I remember just a few weeks ago you were purposely making spam threads and threads to go aginst the mods of the site... its just like with little kids, if you ignore them long enough they will go away on their own, if you antagonize them and tell them they cant do something they will keeping doing it... its literally the little red button syndrome, tell someone not to touch it and all they want to do is touch it.


----------



## Leasure1

yeah, wasn't that you 2p2f that just about got the boot like bullsnake for those nudy pics you wanted to post 1 million times?

I agree with the riz, you took quite the change of heart once you made your little team, and have been 100% differant ever since.


----------



## therizman1

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=140476


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^lol...that is a pass already!..if someone dont know the whole story why bring it up for. yes i did that, and yes i post a thread for bullsnake, but that is a pass and i act like a jerk.

but now it 2p2f made up a team that want to help out the site and fun in here, why you guys bring back the pass, why can't you guys move on. simple as that.

if who ever dont like this thread, team, etc..then dont click or come in here. We are trying real hard to get our team going and have members to help out the site. is this a good or no!...why stop us, or causing argueing ment,etc...wiht us.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

please!..welcome * pirairtool* one of the member sponsor in the site and in our team.









Current members.. *22 *members

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
- bigbipo
- FreakyAcidTripper
- Butterflyboi
- ripped2shreds
- pirairtool


----------



## moron

looking good


----------



## itstheiceman

Trigga said:


> Have you been doing more PM recruiting 2p2f?


:nod: a nice pm that invite a helpful members in our team...not pm someone and have them leave they team that is not the case.
[/quote]
woah dumbass get ur facts straighr..leasure was telling me how gay u were through pm and he was the one that wanted to join the KOOL team in exact words of leasure :laugh:







But newayz 2p2fury u needa stfu about easy cuz ur name spells out easy and RIP so show some respect.
[/quote]

does it matter what letters are on our banners??? who gives a f*ck, it spells our name, not easy, or rip, or "the team" or team gay or none of that crap....instead of posting useless sh*t in our thread why not post up in yours so you can get your post count high...im looking forward to a new forum with pass protec. so people wont be in here ranting all about they're teams....give it a break man


----------



## moron

itstheiceman said:


> Have you been doing more PM recruiting 2p2f?


:nod: a nice pm that invite a helpful members in our team...not pm someone and have them leave they team that is not the case.
[/quote]
woah dumbass get ur facts straighr..leasure was telling me how gay u were through pm and he was the one that wanted to join the KOOL team in exact words of leasure :laugh:







But newayz 2p2fury u needa stfu about easy cuz ur name spells out easy and RIP so show some respect.
[/quote]

does it matter what letters are on our banners??? who gives a f*ck, it spells our name, not easy, or rip, or "the team" or team gay or none of that crap....instead of posting useless sh*t in our thread why not post up in yours so you can get your post count high...im looking forward to a new forum with pass protec. so people wont be in here ranting all about they're teams....give it a break man
[/quote]

...


----------



## itstheiceman

...? its all bullshit this thing...like 2p2f said, why come and spam in out new thread, use your own with your 1700+ pages...go waste your time somewhere else instead of here...and as for 2p2f's english....leave him the f*ck alone, who cares about emphasizing the right word, ENGLISH IS HIS 2ND LANGUAGE...(i emphasized that well) why dont any of you comment to me about my english....BECAUSE THIS ISNT SCHOOL....your not a damn teacher so let it go...if you got sh*t to say, or want to spam pm me, and we'll go at it, other then that, go to your own threads, let us help newbz and whoever else we can, and just relax


----------



## moron

who are you saying this to?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

alright! iceman...that is well state. now let not continue the arguement in here. This is not what we want or looking for. We have told them numberous of time already..just let them.....We will see in feature what will happen between these 2 team. We are here to welcome members in our team, help, and support one another. not argueing...Thanks for backing me up BTW.


----------



## itstheiceman

to who evers spamming, posting useless sh*t, or causing sh*t in here...i dont want to see none of that crap in our thread....thats all im going to say, just this one last time...hopefully you people take it into consideration


----------



## Guest

Yep, I cried to GG. Just ask him









Good luck Eraispy!


----------



## moron

Itstheiceman......why did you leave Easy?


----------



## itstheiceman

Jim99 said:


> Itstheiceman......why did you leave Easy?


because they're so much damn drama involved...im not coming on this site to bitch, or to make enemy's...i want to help others like you all helped me in the beginning...i came to this team because it actually makes an effort to help others, and we dont spam in others threads...this team is more neutral and its my type of team


----------



## moron

itstheiceman said:


> Itstheiceman......why did you leave Easy?


because they're so much damn drama involved...im not coming on this site to bitch, or to make enemy's...i want to help others like you all helped me in the beginning...i came to this team because it actually makes an effort to help others, and we dont spam in others threads...this team is more neutral and its my type of team
[/quote]

but you told me that you where upto it









we don't spam and teh bitch







.....twice


----------



## itstheiceman

i was up for it because i was pumped about being offered a spot on a team....team easy is only really to go up against RIP...theres sick amounts of spamming i notice...and i just think eraispy does a great job with helping people out...


----------



## moron

itstheiceman said:


> i was up for it because i was pumped about being offered a spot on a team....team easy is only really to go up against RIP...theres sick amounts of spamming i notice...and i just think eraispy does a great job with helping people out...


its ok...I just don't want this team thing to mess up our friendship


----------



## itstheiceman

Jim99 said:


> i was up for it because i was pumped about being offered a spot on a team....team easy is only really to go up against RIP...theres sick amounts of spamming i notice...and i just think eraispy does a great job with helping people out...


its ok...I just don't want this team thing to mess up our friendship








[/quote]

not at all man, i thought me leaving easy would make you think different about me....like i said before, im not here to hate...your definatly on a freinds list because that you recognized my posts for helping others, and i thank you for giving me that chance with your team....freindship means more then just being on a team, so keep that in mind


----------



## the REASON

wait so all you guys want is a password protected forum?


----------



## itstheiceman

NJKILLSYOU said:


> wait so all you guys want is a password protected forum?


we would definatly like our own forum forsure...and i think a password protected one would be great...keeps the hastle down, and would be usefull IMO


----------



## the REASON

but why?


----------



## hyphen

NJKILLSYOU said:


> but why?


to feel special.


----------



## the REASON

indeed.


----------



## Leasure1

for what.....doing what everyone alraedy does? Help people. Just because you want to help people, doesn't mean you can't have fun.

The only reason this team exist is because of a froggy banner made by 2p2f.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Leasure1 said:


> for what.....doing what everyone alraedy does? Help people. Just because you want to help people, doesn't mean you can't have fun.
> 
> *The only reason this team exist is because of a froggy banner made by 2p2f.*


No!..the only reason why this team exist is I was a jerk, act dump, disrespectful, lots of hot chick pic in here. That have chance!..I am willing to do possible thing to help out this site, give other team and members as much respect,to pay off what I've did to this site.

I join EASY I thought you guys are kool and willing to help out the forum and giving people respect, not bashing and running your mouth. But yet just you guy dont like the banner, giving a hard time and calling my sign gay.
Now you guys really think I want to stay with a team that doenst give me respect and call me gay?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Everyone in the team...have a safe new year...dont drink and drive.



DannyBoy17 said:


> Yep, I cried to GG. Just ask him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Eraispy!


Thanks!...Danny good luck to your team as well







happy new year


----------



## Dairy Whip

wow i thought some of you would grow up over night.... guess not thats to bad i still had to read 3 new pages of BS to get to type this worthless post again. It suck im typeing in my own team topic and im getting made fun of for my spelling







kinda makes me sick but ive realized you are all tuff guys on here so im going to back down now. hey 2p2f we gotta get that other topic going and will let team easy take this one over seeing that do like to spend alot of there time in here. 
And i got a p.m about what we need for GG to get that page.... wouldent have team easy done the same thing to get there page???? It said we make up teams to help ppl and team easy dont help nobody with nothing! just put downs







a
i dont understand whats wronge with lots of you... and you know who you are. i just dont get it for that couple min you spend on are team thread why dont you just whip your little dicks out and play with them in the corner....keep busy that way instead of wasting are time here. please guys bounce


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Dont feel so bad Dairy!..I hear you, lots of members in here make fun of me by the way i type and my english is poor. But you know what, their are nothing better then us, the only thing their are better is typing and that not important in here. But we are better then them because we dont make fun of them and other who can't spell or type.


----------



## Guest

Answer your PM's 2p!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

DannyBoy17 said:


> Answer your PM's 2p!










I will just need to think about it..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

It ashame that I really forgot one important member in ou team..I know is late but welcome







*BlackSunshine* everyone. BS I'm sorry that I forgot about you







It my fault

Current members in the TEAM *23 members*
2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
- bigbipo
- FreakyAcidTripper
- Butterflyboi
- ripped2shreds
- pirairtool
*- BlackSunshine*


----------



## itstheiceman

good to have you on our team BS...welcome bud


----------



## Dairy Whip

welcome BS


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

welcome BS!!!


----------



## itstheiceman

EVERYONE WELCOME SHOCKER45 TO THE TEAM

Current members in the TEAM *24 members*
2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
- bigbipo
- FreakyAcidTripper
- Butterflyboi
- ripped2shreds
- pirairtool
- BlackSunshine
- *Shocker45*
[/quote]


----------



## shocker45

i just joined the Team, im from Winnipeg, Manitoba. just got 16" of snow and i love it here









whats the point of having teams and stuff? i never really paid attention to them until i had some people inviting me, just to help people out or what?


----------



## the REASON

...


----------



## the REASON

there isnt a point. its retarted.


----------



## itstheiceman

NJKILLSYOU said:


> there isnt a point. its retarted.


ok and why not go back to your own thread...and spam some in there...your not wanted


----------



## the REASON

that wasnt spam it was the truth, everytime someone posts you call it spam. ask 2p2f what the point of the team is other than helping out new members. (which is what the site is for anyway....)


----------



## itstheiceman

well why come in here and kill the new people...got nothing better to do?


----------



## the REASON

kill the new people? what are you talking about?


----------



## itstheiceman

NJKILLSYOU said:


> kill the new people? what are you talking about?


nvm....would you just not say any shitty remarks in this thread please


----------



## the REASON

i never have. the idea of having an online team on a fish forum *is* retarted. i share my knowledge and experience with the site, which is what its for. i dont sit here and disrespect people and call everypost they make "spam"


----------



## itstheiceman

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i never have. the idea of having an online team on a fish forum *is* retarted. i share my knowledge and experience with the site, which is what its for. i dont sit here and disrespect people and call everypost they make "spam"


alright man, you just got my respect...names Colin..hope to join your side in helping others more lol


----------



## Dairy Whip

hhhhmmmm is there somthing between you too???


----------



## itstheiceman

Dairy Whip said:


> hhhhmmmm is there somthing between you too???


lol, not at all you nutsack


----------



## Trigga

hows it going this fine 3 am ?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

please!..welcome* shocker45* to the team..









Current members

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
- bigbipo
- FreakyAcidTripper
- Butterflyboi
- ripped2shreds
- pirairtool
- BlackSunshine
- shocker45

*24* members..


----------



## Coldfire

Welcome to the team shocker45 and BS.


----------



## acestro

NJKILLSYOU said:


> that wasnt spam it was the truth, everytime someone posts you call it spam. ask 2p2f what the point of the team is other than helping out new members. (which is what the site is for anyway....)


Yup.









Team RIP is just a mockery of itself and teams, etc. None of these new 'teams' gets it.


----------



## itstheiceman

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> please!..welcome* shocker45* to the team..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current members
> 
> 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
> - Coldfire
> - itstheiceman
> - Dairy Whip
> - Sangre_Roja
> - redrum781
> - ~Silly~Spy
> - PiranhaAttack
> - Sheppard
> - meanfish
> - odyssey
> - the_skdster
> - Piranha_man
> - SpeCiaLisT
> - TheTyeMan
> - mylesc99
> - CautioN1919
> - bigbipo
> - FreakyAcidTripper
> - Butterflyboi
> - ripped2shreds
> - pirairtool
> - BlackSunshine
> - shocker45
> 
> *24* members..


a little behind there eh 2p2f...LOL


----------



## Dairy Whip

So team.........hhhmmmm enybody got some hot pics?????


----------



## odyssey

thats a bad idea bro, members have been suspended etc for that sort of thing lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Dairy Whip said:


> So team.........hhhmmmm enybody got some hot pics?????:nod:


I've learn my leason for that!...it a big no no for the mod..:nod:


----------



## redrum781

Dairy Whip said:


> So team.........hhhmmmm enybody got some hot pics?????


how come i can't post a pic......nothing hot just me?
btw i think i am hot so............


----------



## redrum781

and the things that i wrote about rip and easy were just in good fun
if you or anybody reading this is still offended pm me and i will delete my comments
SAM


----------



## itstheiceman

Dairy Whip said:


> So team.........hhhmmmm enybody got some hot pics?????


yuppers, ive heard/read couple ppl gettin banned for "unappropriate" pics


----------



## Coldfire

redrum781 said:


> So team.........hhhmmmm enybody got some hot pics?????:nod:


how come i can't post a pic......nothing hot just me?
*btw i think i am hot so............*
[/quote]

Now, that is some funny sh*t.


----------



## redbellyjx ©

sure uth im in


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Everyone! welcome *redbellyjx © * to the team.























Current members..

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
- bigbipo
- FreakyAcidTripper
- Butterflyboi
- ripped2shreds
- pirairtool
- BlackSunshine
- shocker45
- redbellyjx ©


----------



## itstheiceman

welcome aboard redbelly....names Colin...please to me you, lookin forward to being on your side


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

John aka redbelly is a great guy...he had help me in the pass when i most needed the help..I have meet him a couple of time and buy/sell fish from and for him as well..nice and friendly


----------



## itstheiceman

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> John aka redbelly is a great guy...he had help me in the pass when i most needed the help..I have meet him a couple of time and buy/sell fish from and for him as well..nice and friendly


well please to meet you john...and thanks for the mini into there 2p


----------



## eiji

damn you got a lot of members there already... so how do one get in??


----------



## itstheiceman

fish lover said:


> damn you got a lot of members there already... so how do one get in??


hmmmm, i shot you a pm.


----------



## itstheiceman

Everyone! welcome *fish lover* to the team.























Current members..*26*

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
- bigbipo
- FreakyAcidTripper
- Butterflyboi
- ripped2shreds
- pirairtool
- BlackSunshine
- shocker45
- redbellyjx ©
*- fish lover*

great to have you aboard man


----------



## Coldfire

Welcome to the team redbellyjx and fish lover!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

welcome fish lover...great job ice!...


----------



## itstheiceman

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> welcome fish lover...great job ice!...


thanks man


----------



## eiji

thanks for having me...


----------



## itstheiceman

fish lover said:


> thanks for having me...


anytime man, nice to see tht banner under your name


----------



## Coldfire

Thanks for being a part of the team Fish Lover!


----------



## piranhamilk

so am i in or what?


----------



## Coldfire

PM 2p2f


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Team...welcome* piranhamilk* to the team









Current members *26*
2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
- bigbipo
- FreakyAcidTripper
- Butterflyboi
- ripped2shreds
- pirairtool
- BlackSunshine
- shocker45
- redbellyjx ©
*- piranhamilk*


----------



## itstheiceman

welcome to the team piranhamilk....


----------



## eiji

welcome, but am i in?? =)


----------



## Coldfire

Welcome to the team piranhamilk!


----------



## itstheiceman

fish lover said:


> welcome, but am i in?? =)


what do you mean are you in??? course you are if i gave you that banner...already had a welcoming for you too bud

Edit: looks like 2p2f is a little behind......hey OUTH looks like you copypasted wrong....should be 27 members actually

Current members 27
2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
- bigbipo
- FreakyAcidTripper
- Butterflyboi
- ripped2shreds
- pirairtool
- BlackSunshine
- shocker45
- redbellyjx ©
- *fish lover* you forgot about him dude......
- piranhamilk


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^ I'm so sorry *fish lover* it my fault..
















*27*







members in the team is great and big improvement for us...Keep up the good work in the fourm guys...I've not yet seen everyone from our team in the forum and not to active, but we all understand everyone situation..But for those of you who been and have been helping out the forum, keep it up..We are doing good and we want to keep it that way.


----------



## itstheiceman

yeah as 2p2f said, great job to those who have been very active in the forums, even yourself outh...keep up the work guys, great to have you all around


----------



## the_skdster

I'm pretty busy atm being it new years end and all.
Plus College semester starts soon.
Busy busy.



>


I love where my name is placed.


----------



## Dairy Whip

just getting in my HEY for today Welcome to all the new members


----------



## itstheiceman

just got the sig updated...i like the looks of it


----------



## piranhamilk

thank you! thank you! your too kind, really, too kind!
















well my name is piranhamilk and i've been sober for 2 days. *SIGH* i have a super duper killer king bling red diamond vinny rhombeus. tomorrow will be a week, yes save the applause for later. anyways thanks for the warm welcome, i will try to fill all the responsibility as a representative of team eraispy... please enough with the welcome, your too kind really.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

I just hope everyone like our new banner for the team...I hope i didn't miss anyone in there..

It is great to some few of our members come in here and welcome our new members....


----------



## Dairy Whip

sweet banner man :nod:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Everyone would like the new banner feel free to pm me and I'll give you the link for it..but if you choice to stay with the old one, is kool.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I would expect us to limit these banners to something much smaller and less obtrusive. I would work on one that is more the size of the MAB banner or at largest...the easy banner.


----------



## RB 32

Application for TEAM ERAISPY!!!!!!, MOD please move this thread to HOS


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would expect us to limit these banners to something much smaller and less obtrusive. I would work on one that is more the size of the MAB banner or at largest...the easy banner.


Will work on it


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

RB 32 said:


> Application for TEAM ERAISPY!!!!!!, MOD please move this thread to HOS


----------



## Coldfire

Hey piranhamilk, lets see some pics of your Rhom!

2P2F, I like the look of the new banner (even though it needs resizing via GG). See if you can shrink it down, but keep the same content.


----------



## itstheiceman

Coldfire said:


> Hey piranhamilk, lets see some pics of your Rhom!
> 
> 2P2F, I like the look of the new banner (even though it needs resizing via GG). See if you can shrink it down, but keep the same content.


GG says its quite flashy tho......i had some phat writing styles on my comp, i was going to make my own last night but i got in late..


----------



## joey'd

itstheiceman said:


> Hey piranhamilk, lets see some pics of your Rhom!
> 
> 2P2F, I like the look of the new banner (even though it needs resizing via GG). See if you can shrink it down, but keep the same content.


GG says its quite flashy tho......i had some phat writing styles on my comp, i was going to make my own last night but i got in late..
[/quote]


----------



## itstheiceman

from you im guessing??


----------



## itstheiceman

hey gang....i was wondering if any of you fella's would like to look into grabbing a couple p's for me and shipping them down to canada for me.....just wondering thanks guys


----------



## joey'd

itstheiceman said:


> from you im guessing??


this coming from the guy who had 84 posts yesterday?


----------



## itstheiceman

joey said:


> from you im guessing??


this coming from the guy who had 84 posts yesterday?
[/quote]

and that means??? why dont you go look thru them inspector and see how many were spam like yours?? bet you will find none...how bout the guy who has 190+ right now....why dont you quit instigating stuff and go back to your thread??

why dont you check the top 10 right now, pygo has 194, acestro is over 130, and NJ....go harp at them....christ got nothing bettter to do or???


----------



## joey'd

itstheiceman said:


> from you im guessing??


this coming from the guy who had 84 posts yesterday?
[/quote]

and that means??? why dont you go look thru them inspector and see how many were spam like yours?? bet you will find none...how bout the guy who has 190+ right now....why dont you quit instigating stuff and go back to your thread??
[/quote]
why dont i just go to the suggestion box and whine like someone else did here in the room


----------



## itstheiceman

your like a kid, so its pointless arguing with you.....post all you want to get your count up....giver sh*t man


----------



## joey'd

itstheiceman said:


> your like a kid, so its pointless arguing with you.....post all you want to get your count up....giver sh*t man


your being such a hypocrite


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

alright guys...let get along....dont fight or call each other name..after all we are all P-fury members.


----------



## redrum781

joey said:


> your like a kid, so its pointless arguing with you.....post all you want to get your count up....giver sh*t man


your being such a hypocrite
[/quote]
calling the kettle black........huh


----------



## itstheiceman

everythings all goood, we just spoke thru pm's...joey's a good guy


----------



## redrum781

be cool the fuzz is here!!!









hey GG


----------



## itstheiceman

redrum781 said:


> be cool the fuzz is here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey GG


LOL....uh-oh......morning GG...lovely day eh :rasp:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

joey is kool guy i know that man!..he is halirous


----------



## joey'd

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> everythings all goood, we just spoke thru pm's...joey's a good guy


mutual appology, we love each other the wedding is in june :laugh:


----------



## itstheiceman

i thought it was july


----------



## joey'd

itstheiceman said:


> i thought it was july


whenever GG can come is fine for me

tops


----------



## itstheiceman

joey said:


> i thought it was july


whenever GG can come is fine for me

*tops*
[/quote]

i got nothing against you man, but stuff like that is a right piss of to me.....who cares about this tops crap


----------



## joey'd

itstheiceman said:


> i thought it was july


whenever GG can come is fine for me

*tops*
[/quote]

i got nothing against you man, but stuff like that is a right piss of to me.....who cares about this tops crap








[/quote]
nobody does its just for fun


----------



## itstheiceman

hmmm.......i know, its just stupid IMO...i seen those opportunity's many times and didnt do it.....weird what you people call "fun" these days LOL :rasp:


----------



## joey'd

itstheiceman said:


> hmmm.......i know, its just stupid IMO...i seen those opportunity's many times and didnt do it.....weird what you people call "fun" these days LOL :rasp:


hell i have fun just takin a sh*t


----------



## Dairy Whip

joey said:


> hmmm.......i know, its just stupid IMO...i seen those opportunity's many times and didnt do it.....weird what you people call "fun" these days LOL :rasp:


hell i have fun just takin a sh*t
[/quote]
hahahahaha ice mans right tops is gay and you got enough of thos under your belt anyways leave the opportunity for someone else......or go post a couple more on your page


----------



## joey'd

Dairy Whip said:


> hmmm.......i know, its just stupid IMO...i seen those opportunity's many times and didnt do it.....weird what you people call "fun" these days LOL :rasp:


hell i have fun just takin a sh*t
[/quote]
hahahahaha ice mans right tops is gay and you got enough of thos under your belt anyways leave the opportunity for someone else......or go post a couple more on your page








[/quote]
im so emo


----------



## Dairy Whip

if emo means pointless


----------



## joey'd

Dairy Whip said:


> if emo means pointless :nod:


.........


----------



## C0Rey

lol the best part is istheiceman got the top, not joeyd

/uppercuts team

/bearmaces self

/swwwoooosssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## the REASON

itstheiceman said:


> I would expect us to limit these banners to something much smaller and less obtrusive. I would work on one that is more the size of the MAB banner or at largest...the easy banner.


Will work on it








[/quote]
its half size.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^nice!..thank NJK


----------



## odyssey

NJKILLSYOU said:


> I would expect us to limit these banners to something much smaller and less obtrusive. I would work on one that is more the size of the MAB banner or at largest...the easy banner.


Will work on it








[/quote]
its half size.








[/quote]
Agreed.


----------



## itstheiceman

NJKILLSYOU said:


> dude dont bring me into your bullshit arguments. i post informative and helpful stuff everyday. and the rest is lounge talk, i dont spam pointlessly. nor do i make threads about my 1000th post. good day to you sir.


did it say that i said your spamming???? i never said that you post useless sh*t so maybe read properly....and for my 1000th post its like a milestone for me so quit bursting ppl's bubbles......i got respect for you....so dont assume things that havent been said.....only reason i brought your name into this or acestro's is because im gettin bitched at for being 3rd in the top 10 posters of the day, while you guys are 40-90 posts ahead of me at the time.......you need to chill, i got absoloutley nothing against you...im just saying dont disrespect me man....im not trying to disrespect anyone....if i do its not intentionally....maybe people should read more then assuming....anyways............................................nice tank


----------



## inspectahdeck34

hey everyone im new to the team ive been at the fish hobby for sometime now i at the moment have 4 rbp's and a knife fish anywho just stopped by to say hey


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Team..please welcome 2 newest members in our team.. *inspectahdeck34 and bigman8258*









Current member list.*.29
*
2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
- bigbipo
- FreakyAcidTripper
- Butterflyboi
- ripped2shreds
- pirairtool
- BlackSunshine
- shocker45
- redbellyjx ©
- fish lover
- piranhamilk
- inspectahdeck34
- bigman8258


----------



## inspectahdeck34

thanks for the welcome 2p2f


----------



## itstheiceman

welcome to the team inspectahdeck34 and bigman8258 enjoy the stay


----------



## Coldfire

Welcome to the team inspectahdeck34 and bigman8258 (and anyone else that I missed)!


----------



## itstheiceman

im pretty sure you got them there coldfire.....keep up the work to everyone on the team, even if you put 1 post a day, or 100 posts a day, your all doing great, so keep it up


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

RockinTimbz said:


>


----------



## MONGO 

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


>











[/quote]


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

yes timz...can we help you in here?


----------



## MONGO 

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> yes timz...can we help you in here?










ok I see how it is.. im leaving


----------



## eiji




----------



## studmuffin992

:rasp:


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

RockinTimbz said:


> yes timz...can we help you in here?










ok I see how it is.. im leaving
[/quote]

Timz dont take it by the heart you know i was busting your chomp...j/k :rasp:


----------



## joey'd

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> yes timz...can we help you in here?










ok I see how it is.. im leaving
[/quote]

Timz dont take it by the heart you know i was busting your chomp...j/k :rasp:
[/quote]
your chompin his bust?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Team!....please welcome *redbelly93*







to the team.

Current members *30*

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY
- Coldfire
- itstheiceman
- Dairy Whip
- Sangre_Roja
- redrum781
- ~Silly~Spy
- PiranhaAttack
- Sheppard
- meanfish
- odyssey
- the_skdster
- Piranha_man
- SpeCiaLisT
- TheTyeMan
- mylesc99
- CautioN1919
- bigbipo
- FreakyAcidTripper
- Butterflyboi
- ripped2shreds
- pirairtool
- BlackSunshine
- shocker45
- redbellyjx ©
- fish lover
- piranhamilk
- inspectahdeck34
- bigman8258
-* redbelly93*

We doing very very good and growing bigger.....keep up the good work in the forum. I would like to see everyone in our team post atleast once a day with valueable post and good advice.
















I doesn't matter you post 1 perday or 50 perday....1 post with excellent advice worth more then 50 post.


----------



## MONGO 

have all of these guys/girls/shemales posted in here yet?


----------



## itstheiceman

welcome aboard mr redbelly..


----------



## Coldfire

RockinTimbz said:


> have all of these guys/girls/*shemales* posted in here yet?












Welcome to the team redbelly93!


----------



## redrum781

high all!!!


----------



## itstheiceman

redrum781 said:


> high all!!!


hey man, havent seen you for a bit,...whacha been up 2


----------



## redrum781

itstheiceman said:


> high all!!!


hey man, havent seen you for a bit,...whacha been up 2
[/quote]
there has been alot of home games in the past week and i have season tickets to the kings, that means late nights and fuzzy days
but i am good now.........and high
like always


----------



## itstheiceman

redrum781 said:


> high all!!!


hey man, havent seen you for a bit,...whacha been up 2
[/quote]
there has been alot of home games in the past week and i have season tickets to the kings, that means late nights and fuzzy days
but i am good now.........and high
like always
[/quote]

LOL thatta boy...what kind of high :rasp:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

how is everyone in the team doing? what are you guys up to???


----------



## itstheiceman

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> how is everyone in the team doing? what are you guys up to???


not too much man, right at the moment watching my pleco get eyed down by the caribe...other then that just chillin...and now they're in the powerhead (they only do it at night)...how bout yourself outh


----------



## RB 32

Application for TEAM ERAISPY!!!!!!, MOD please move this thread to HOS


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

RB 32 said:


> Application for TEAM ERAISPY!!!!!!, MOD please move this thread to HOS


----------



## Coldfire

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Application for TEAM ERAISPY!!!!!!, MOD please move this thread to HOS







































[/quote]


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

ANNOUNCEMENT

Team...We are doing great in the forum helping out, giving advice, etc... I've decide to give indiviaul a good credit for helping out newbie and this site. These indiviaully have doing good, making effort to help out other, and very active in the forum. I am please to give you guys this tittle " Team ErAiSpy advisor". you always there to help out and awsome question if need.

I know this is not an award from p-fury, but it is something from me and the team. I think you guys deserve this from me.

Please congrate
















*Coldfire
itstheiceman
Piranha_man
BlackSunshine
inspectahdeck34*

Guys please put " Team ErAiSpy advisor " on your banner.









There is more to come for everyone in the team...just make more effort to help and more active in the forum.


----------



## eiji

congrats... keep it up!!


----------



## itstheiceman

...thanks all, and congrats to you all....Coldfire, piranha_man, BS, and inspectah keep up the work guys, aswell as everyone else on the team...doing good job so keep it up


----------



## the_skdster

Keep up the Good Work guys!


----------



## inspectahdeck34

congrats team keep up the good work


----------



## odyssey

well done guys, keep it up!


----------



## Coldfire

Congrats itstheiceman, Piranha_man, BlackSunshine, and inspectahdeck34!!

2p2f thanks for the Team ErAiSpy advisor title! It is an honor to receive it!


----------



## itstheiceman

Coldfire said:


> Congrats itstheiceman, Piranha_man, BlackSunshine, and inspectahdeck34!!
> 
> 2p2f thanks for the Team ErAiSpy advisor title! It is an honor to receive it!


no doubt....it feels great reppin this team...glad to be a part of it...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Yes you guy deserve it!...very helpful and very mature, ready and there to help out when is needed. Most of all you guys are good giving advise.

There is a few more members in my list, but I have to see how thier do in the forum and how often their help out. So keep it up guys, it could be anyone in our team.


----------



## itstheiceman

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Yes you guy deserve it!...very helpful and very mature, ready and there to help out when is needed. Most of all you guys are good giving advise.
> 
> There is a few more members in my list, but I have to see how thier do in the forum and how often their help out. So keep it up guys, it could be anyone in our team.


thanks for all the encouragement outh....how bout yourself....you deserve something too


----------



## SangreRoja

Good job guys keep it up.


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## bigdaddy998us

Hey, I know Im new n all, but can I join?


----------



## the REASON

hook odyssey up with that advisor thing, he deserves it.


----------



## redrum781

way to go guys!

i will try and keep it clean :rasp:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

NJKILLSYOU said:


> hook odyssey up with that advisor thing, he deserves it.










you read my mind...he is first on my list for the next person...just need to see some more from him..he do an awsome job.


----------



## Trigga

Hey team i just want to let you guys know that you guys have been real troppers all season...this medal signifies that and i hope you guys keep up the work...

GO TEAM!


----------



## mylesc99

Congrats!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

PygoBall07 said:


> Hey team i just want to let you guys know that you guys have been real troppers all season...this medal signifies that and i hope you guys keep up the work...
> 
> GO TEAM!


thanks for the kind words Trigga, hope everything goes well with EASY!


----------



## inspectahdeck34

HAPPY BDAY TO ME lol 21 as of 12:01 am GETTING SMASHED SATURDAY


----------



## Trigga




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

inspectahdeck34 said:


> HAPPY BDAY TO ME lol 21 as of 12:01 am GETTING SMASHED SATURDAY
























hope you get drunk! and get laid


----------



## inspectahdeck34

lol thanks alot man thanks for the encouragment lol shouldnt be a problem


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

itstheiceman said:


> Yes you guy deserve it!...very helpful and very mature, ready and there to help out when is needed. Most of all you guys are good giving advise.
> 
> There is a few more members in my list, but I have to see how thier do in the forum and how often their help out. So keep it up guys, it could be anyone in our team.


thanks for all the encouragement outh....*how bout yourself....you deserve something too*
[/quote]
I dont know about that...but I'm waiting for the MOD and GG to let me if we getting our own forum or not. But I'm sure not anytime soon, or no their are not giving it to us.

Having our own forum or not is not important....What is importand we will still doing what we have done. We will still helping out in the forum etc...









But if we do get it, it would be something for me and our team


----------



## itstheiceman

thanks alot trigga, tht means alot dude....it would be something great 2p2f....maybe ill make you somthing


----------



## Coldfire

Yeah, a team eraispy would be sweet.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Coldfire said:


> Yeah, a team eraispy would be sweet.


Yes it would be the best thing for us to have our own subforum...But in the meant time we should and will keep up the good work in the forum rather we get it or not..it will be no change from Team ErAiSpY to all or most forum in here









Here is my next *" Team ErAiSpY advisor "* which I call it *"Team Advisor Second Tier"* these idiviual are doing excellent job and starting to see more and more from them. Keep up the good work, those thing will move you up to* " Team ErAiSpY advisor "*
Please team congrate the following..
















please put these tittle in your banner *"Team Advisor Second Tier"*

*the_skdster
Sangre_Roja
TheTyeMan
Dairy Whip
Sheppard
PiranhaAttack*
Remember team keep it up..I thanks you all for doing your best in the forum.









PS>......I've decided to move *odyssey* to "Team ErAiSpY advisor" I been thinking about it and I really does deserve this tittle..


----------



## Coldfire

Congrats Team Advisors Second Tier!!!! Way to Go!


----------



## bigdaddy998us

I think I can do what it takes to become a member, is it all right with everyone?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

PygoBall07 said:


> I think I can do what it takes to become a member, is it all right with everyone?










...you good to go...just let see some help in the forum. Good luck


----------



## Coldfire

Prove that you are worthy in quality post, and then you will be in. We are always willing to have another quality member.


----------



## itstheiceman

Coldfire said:


> Prove that you are worthy in quality post, and then you will be in. We are always willing to have another quality member.


exactly man...show us some nice quality posts (beat me to them all) and your in LOL....just kidding


----------



## Coldfire

itstheiceman said:


> exactly man...show us some nice quality posts (*beat me to them all*) and your in LOL....just kidding


That would be a hard task because when you are on, you are all over those new post! Fast and informitive.


----------



## odyssey

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Yeah, a team eraispy would be sweet.


Yes it would be the best thing for us to have our own subforum...But in the meant time we should and will keep up the good work in the forum rather we get it or not..it will be no change from Team ErAiSpY to all or most forum in here










Here is my next *" Team ErAiSpY advisor "* which I call it *"Team Advisor Second Tier"* these idiviual are doing excellent job and starting to see more and more from them. Keep up the good work, those thing will move you up to* " Team ErAiSpY advisor "*
Please team congrate the following..
















please put these tittle in your banner *"Team Advisor Second Tier"*

*the_skdster
Sangre_Roja
TheTyeMan
Dairy Whip
Sheppard
PiranhaAttack*
Remember team keep it up..I thanks you all for doing your best in the forum.









PS>......I've decided to move *odyssey* to "Team ErAiSpY advisor" I been thinking about it and I really does deserve this tittle..








[/quote]
Thanks for the title 2p2fury , ill try my best . ive seen good things from all of the team members
and we shall keep it up! also thanks for the words Njkillsyou its nice to know i am appreciated!


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Ok guys...the banner size needs to be reduced something not so intrusive.

I think the limit should be around 170 X 50....so please adjust it or have them removed.

Thanks.


----------



## itstheiceman

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ok guys...the banner size needs to be reduced something not so intrusive.
> 
> I think the limit should be around 170 X 50....so please adjust it or have them removed.
> 
> Thanks.


hmmmmm...mr GG....HHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.......always picking on us







KIDDING...ill see what i can do about my banner


----------



## itstheiceman

Coldfire said:


> exactly man...show us some nice quality posts (*beat me to them all*) and your in LOL....just kidding


That would be a hard task because when you are on, you are all over those new post! Fast and informitive.
[/quote]

thanks man...means a bunch.....

how bout this banner now GG???


----------



## itstheiceman

whats everyone up 2 for this wekeend??


----------



## studmuffin992

congrates all


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

itstheiceman said:


> whats everyone up 2 for this wekeend??


I will be in here!


----------



## Trigga

who got post 500?


----------



## itstheiceman

Trigga said:


> who got post 500?


i did....why??


----------



## redrum781

whats up guys, congrats to all on the advisory board.

i am off to the bars tonight, it is 39 here at 6;30pm FREEZING cold and it is going to be about 24F tonight, but we are walking anyways!


----------



## RB 32

I've decided to move odyssey to "Team ErAiSpY advisor" I been thinking about it and I really does deserve this tittle..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

RB 32 said:


> I've decided to move odyssey to "Team ErAiSpY advisor" I been thinking about it and I really does deserve this tittle..


Dude!..serously what is your problem? do you have something to say..this is our 3 post and every post is







if you have any problem with me or my team say so or pm me...other wise post some thing useful or dont post at all.


----------



## RB 32

Dude


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

RB 32 said:


> Dude


----------



## Trigga

did u call that guy 2p2furry


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> did u call that guy 2p2furry


No!..he call that guy Triggus :laugh:


----------



## Trigga

no im askin about the guy that i tld u about...the guy with the serrulatus


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Team did anyone have a good weekend??


----------



## itstheiceman

had a pretty good weekend...went on a small trip with dairy, on the way home hit a ditch...tow truck said it would be 12-15 hour wait...people were stopping etc....long story short....a hummer came out of no where...pulled us out, drove off, and we were left there happy...we drove home and it wasnt bad.....im not a fan of that RB guy either...just an easy way to spam.....what did everyone else do this weekend


----------



## inspectahdeck34

sounds like an interesting weekend lol i finally got my tank torn down and full of water again i didnt drain it all the way but about 80% and it didnt throw my tank backj into a cycle so im having a good monday so far


----------



## itstheiceman

it wasnt a bad weekend....right now my dad just caught me coming in from the garage putting my weed pipe in my pocket....bad move...he freaked on me, i freaked on him...let the story be known...im moving out in about a months time


----------



## Dairy Whip

Hey guys been very very busy lately only about 25 post in a week so im alittle behind but im happy to be an advisor







IM BACK


----------



## itstheiceman

Dairy Whip said:


> Hey guys been very very busy lately only about 25 post in a week so im alittle behind but im happy to be an advisor :laugh: IM BACK


welcome back young one...you got some catching up to do :rasp:


----------



## Coldfire

Welcome back Dairy Whip.

itstheiceman, sounds like you had a eventful weekend. Hit a ditch and got caught with your pipe. That sucks.


----------



## itstheiceman

Coldfire said:


> Welcome back Dairy Whip.
> 
> itstheiceman, sounds like you had a eventful weekend. Hit a ditch and got caught with your pipe. That sucks.


lmfao....oh it was...after we hit the ditch, talking to some lady with onstar, shes like it will be a 12-15 hour wait.....soon as we got told that.....the bong got pulled out for obvious reasons LOL


----------



## Dairy Whip

Thanks for the welcomes







Icemans gotta start sticking up for him self getting cought with your pipe buy your old man...... Your dads crazy cronic man sit back and puff a J bomb with his ass he will love you and the crazy cron you'd be packing







Last but not least the ditch, waz a pritty good time lol 2 in the morning company truck smack dab in the middle of a ditch. How heat is that


----------



## itstheiceman

Dairy Whip said:


> Thanks for the welcomes :nod: *Icemans gotta start sticking up for him self getting cought with your pipe buy your old man...... Your dads crazy cronic man sit back and puff a J bomb with his ass he will love you and the crazy cron you'd be packing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least the ditch, waz a pritty good time lol 2 in the morning company truck smack dab in the middle of a ditch. How heat is that


you ever see close up how big his fists are??


----------



## Dairy Whip

there big man really big and your dad could kick some ass but you can run faster and you know it so if worst comes to worst you run!!!


----------



## Dairy Whip

2P2F you gotta start PMing me some of those pics dude


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Dairy Whip said:


> 2P2F you gotta start PMing me some of those pics dude :laugh:


what pic...i'll send it to you


----------



## itstheiceman

Dairy Whip said:


> 2P2F you gotta start PMing me some of those pics dude :laugh:


of those hot ass asians you got for your avatar..christ they're sexy


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

lol...i know their are sexy. i got them online. just go to any asian site you see some.


----------



## itstheiceman

you got to stop putting them as your avatar tho...i got lots of free time here at home.......and i always think your that hot girl LOL


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

nah.....i cant dude!..my avatar is been a hot chick since i first started..


----------



## itstheiceman

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> nah.....i cant dude!..my avatar is been a hot chick since i first started..


lol...keep em comin then...


----------



## inspectahdeck34

lol very nice man gotta love the asian girls mm mm good


----------



## RB 32

nah.....i cant dude!..my avatar is been a hot chick since i first started..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

RB 32 said:


> nah.....i cant dude!..my avatar is been a hot chick since i first started..










you started to piss me off now, get out of my thread and team or pm me if you have a problem with me or the team


----------



## MONGO 

arby


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

i dont see anything funny timz..


----------



## Coldfire

A 12-15 hour wait? Where in the hell where you that it would take that long for someone to show up?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

:laugh: dead sleep and spending time with the girl in my avatar..


----------



## Coldfire

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> :laugh: dead sleep and spending time with the girl in my avatar..:laugh:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

ANNOUNCEMENT  
To all team members.....

Due to GG requested and Site rule we have to down side our banner...Please everyone respect this rule and down side them to *height 60 pix......lenght 170 pix.*

Everyone in our team should have a banner..it can can any banner but out team name have to be in there.

Keep up the good work for those who doing such an excellent job in the forum...but I would like to see more of our team members in the forum and more active. one post per day with good advise is an effort.....

Also in couple days we will be hearing some good news...keep up the good work.


----------



## eiji

inspectahdeck34 said:


> lol very nice man gotta love the asian girls mm mm good


yeah asia girls are hot...


----------



## SangreRoja

Thanks for the Info 2P2F


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

fish lover said:


> lol very nice man gotta love the asian girls mm mm good


if you love them asian girls try coing here sometimes:
i also used your sig URL if thats ok..
[/quote]
I repected that but please remove the link...it against the rules and is a big NO NO for the site.

you can pm him the link...just dont post it here in the site/.


----------



## Coldfire

2p2f, what news will we be hearing in a few days?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Coldfire said:


> 2p2f, what news will we be hearing in a few days?


just wait!...in a few day. patient my friend..it good news I promise.


----------



## eiji

oh, sorry bout that, i totally forgot the nude thingies...stupid of me...sorry again!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

fish lover said:


> oh, sorry bout that, i totally forgot the nude thingies...stupid of me...sorry again!


it alright!...everyone make mistake..







thanks for understanding.


----------



## Coldfire

Way to keep it clean and follow the rules 2p2f!


----------



## itstheiceman

Coldfire said:


> A 12-15 hour wait? Where in the hell where you that it would take that long for someone to show up?


in the middle of nowhere....just outside of selkirk...this was at like 2am...roads sucked...


----------



## Coldfire

itstheiceman said:


> in the middle of nowhere....just outside of selkirk...*this was at like 2am...roads sucked*...


Perhaps that was the reason. At least you got your truck out without having to pay a tow-truck and waiting 400 hours for them to get there.


----------



## itstheiceman

Coldfire said:


> in the middle of nowhere....just outside of selkirk...*this was at like 2am...roads sucked*...


Perhaps that was the reason. At least you got your truck out without having to pay a tow-truck and waiting 400 hours for them to get there.
[/quote]

no doubt man, just costed us 20$ (courtesay to give someone else that helped us)....if we would of had to way, i would of cried....it was bloody cold and his truck sucks for heat..


----------



## piranhamilk

wait a minute here... are you telling me 2piranha2furious... is not the same girl in her avatar? tell me it ain't so. thats not right, you had me fooled.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

I never told anyone I'm a female or the girl in my avatar....


----------



## Coldfire

Ice, 
Yeah, that is cool that you give that guy $20 to pull you out. Way to show class.


----------



## itstheiceman

Coldfire said:


> Ice,
> Yeah, that is cool that you give that guy $20 to pull you out. Way to show class.


even tho 99% of the people will not like to take money, but i think of it is what goes around comes around, because when i used to have my truck, id be delivering pizza and pull over to help pull people out so...


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

Count me in although all the stuff Team Eraispy stands for are things that should be common place.

I don't know jack about P's but I can help with Channa questions


----------



## Dairy Whip

guess theres not much more to this page eh?


----------



## redrum781

piranhamilk said:


> wait a minute here... are you telling me 2piranha2furious... is not the same girl in her avatar? tell me it ain't so. thats not right, you had me fooled.


u were thinking about a dude..............lol

damn dairy u have all the last topic posts


----------



## Dairy Whip

thats what i waz going for man







ive been very sick and busy lately so i gotta get some post in How you doing redrum?


----------



## redrum781

Dairy Whip said:


> thats what i waz going for man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been very sick and busy lately so i gotta get some post in How you doing redrum?


my weed man just fell though and i had to get a half zip of brown.......a sad sad day
what kind of bud do they have there?
i just had some pineapple trainwreck and some skunk


----------



## itstheiceman

redrum781 said:


> thats what i waz going for man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been very sick and busy lately so i gotta get some post in How you doing redrum?


my weed man just fell though and i had to get a half zip of brown.......a sad sad day
what kind of bud do they have there?
i just had some pineapple trainwreck and some skunk
[/quote]
sounds good that pineapple stuff, we got some black demena, purple indica...pretty good green...


----------



## Dairy Whip

pineapple sounds good man we might have to start hooking each other up







Skunk hhhmmmm all the stuff we smoke is called skunk...... ask iceman he cant even bring his smoke in the house.....Stinks way to much As for me hhhmmmmm i always hot box the room







its the only way to go and redrum i smell a road trip this summer all show you some skunk man


----------



## redrum781

sweet.........................I AM blazin ALL the time

BTW my con's laid eggs and i have wigglers, they just hatched


----------



## Dairy Whip

sweet deal man i wouldent mind getting a breeding pair of conz free feeders


----------



## itstheiceman

yeah no doubt, feeders and food get expensive these days


----------



## metal978

ill join team eraispy


----------



## spranga

This team sounds mad kool can i join team ErAiSpY.


----------



## itstheiceman

welcome to the team fella's


----------



## spranga

itstheiceman said:


> welcome to the team fella's


Sweet how do i get a kool sig like everyone else


----------



## itstheiceman

depends what kind you want.....ill pm you with one you can have


----------



## mike123

Can i join the team?


----------



## spranga

i don't see why not p2pf will let you know.


----------



## redrum781

Dairy Whip said:


> sweet deal man i wouldent mind getting a breeding pair of conz free feeders


they are doing good and about 1/2 inch

she is ready to lay again so i am going to put the babies in with the shoal
they are still to small to eat but should be kool to watch swimin aroung


----------



## Coldfire

Redrum,
Sounds like you are working towards that breeding award!


----------



## Buckman

ive got about 30 baby black cons right now, my breeding pair have got the spunk! i'm just waiting on them to get big enough to make a decent meal lol.


----------



## redrum781

Coldfire said:


> Redrum,
> Sounds like you are working towards that breeding award!


is that only for reds or any fishy ?


----------



## spranga

redrum781 said:


> Redrum,
> Sounds like you are working towards that breeding award!


is that only for reds or any fishy ?
[/quote]

I think any fish. cause we do have a non-piranha sub-forum.


----------

